# Las monedas de 12 euros de plata tendran MUCHO valor numismatico.....



## puntodecontrol (29 Abr 2009)

Y no lo digo yo, sino que de los 2.000.000 de tirada que anuncian que van a lanzar, no lanzan ni la mitad

Las de año pasado, 2008 no llegaron ni al millon de monedas...

Os dejo la web donde he leido que hace unas graficas y todo:

Donde adquirir la moneda de 12 Euros del 2008

Año Tirada
1994 8670250
1995 6151000
1996 3781150
1997 2587750
1998 2324000
1999 2043800
2000 1565400
2001 1942835
2002 1608400
2003 1468800
2004 1496100
2004 2505700
2005 1880900
2006 1379600
2007 1002500
2008 938300







http://www.fnmt.es/content/files/moneda/Produccion_Moneda_12_Euros_1994-2008.pdf


A este paso llegan a los 600.000 como los chinos con los pandas... xD
Tocamos en España con 45M de habitantes a 0,02 monedas del año 2008
Si alguien cree que interesa, que lo copie/mueve al general

¿Que opinais de ello?


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Abr 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> A este paso llegan a los 600.000 como los chinos con los pandas... xD
> Tocamos en España con 45M de habitantes a 0,02 monedas del año 2008
> Si alguien cree que interesa, que lo copie/mueve al general
> 
> ¿Que opinais de ello?



hola,en mi modesta opinion eso no sera asi, porque aunque hagan solo 300.000 monedas, llevan años acuñando esas monedas y de momento la del 94 de 2000 pesetas las venden a 15 euros si las sabes buscar, aparte que estas monedas al no circular todas o casi todas estaran en perfecto estado de conservacion, pero vamos es solo mi opinion ,fijo que uno de los dos acertamos.
aparte su precio de salida es caro, porque por 18 gramos de plata te cobran 12 euros.... 
saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Abr 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Y no lo digo yo, sino que de los 2.000.000 de tirada que anuncian que van a lanzar, no lanzan ni la mitad
> 
> Las de año pasado, 2008 no llegaron ni al millon de monedas...
> 
> ...



En efecto, ya lo observamos en otro post que las tiradas son cada vez más reducidas (¿Por qué?). Además con la demanda que está habiendo, aunque sólo sea desde este foro, las hace escasas. Cálculo que sin problema los foreros han arramplado con al menos un 2% de la tirada del año pasado.


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En efecto, ya lo observamos en otro post que las tiradas son cada vez más reducidas (¿Por qué?). Además con la demanda que está habiendo, aunque sólo sea desde este foro, las hace escasas. Cálculo que sin problema los foreros han arramplado con al menos un 2% de la tirada del año pasado.



las tiradas se hacen en funcion a las que se solicitan y un porcentaje muy pequeño mas,la tirada maxima es de (por ejemplo) 2.000.000 pero si de los bancos reciben pedidos en total de 450.000 pues acuñan esas mas un porcentaje(no recuerdo), fue lo que me dijeron en el bde en una de mis visitas a por monedas de 12 euros en la que no estaba el hijo puta que las racionaba
saludos


----------



## Salut (29 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En efecto, ya lo observamos en otro post que las tiradas son cada vez más reducidas (¿Por qué?).



Se llama "tirada especulativa". Al menos en el mundo de la filatelia son muy poco apreciadas, por considerarse una práctica deshonesta y por aquello de que no circulan apenas.


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Abr 2009)

Pues nada, a comprar en GRANDES CANTIDADES y hacer circular la mitad de ellas, de ese modo, mas gente las vera y su valor numismatico subira.

Que conste que en ebay las venden por 15-18 € en España, pero en el ebay de Alemania rondan mas bien los 20-22 €.

Por otro lado..... ¿no se les estara acabando la plata para acuñarlas? Y eso que tiene un "over spot" de entorno a un 50% mas....


----------



## stigmesh (29 Abr 2009)

Ni de coña tendran valor numismatico y menos mucho. La monedas de 2000 pesetas tienen tiradas mucho menores, contienen 1/3 mas de plata y se consiguen entre 13 y 15 euros, y eso que si vas al banco te las cambian por 12e


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Abr 2009)

stigmesh dijo:


> Ni de coña tendran valor numismatico y menos mucho. La monedas de 2000 pesetas tienen tiradas mucho menores, contienen 1/3 mas de plata y se consiguen entre 13 y 15 euros, y eso que si vas al banco te las cambian por 12e



Ein????????

Las monedas de 2000 pesetas tienen MUCHA MAS TIRADA, mira el pdf de la propia fnmt o la tabla.
Contienen la MISMA cantidad de plata que las de 12 €.....

Creo que no has visto bien el post...


----------



## stigmesh (29 Abr 2009)

La monedas de 2000 pesetas de los Juegos olimpicos o del cincuentenario asi como muchas otras monedas de 2000 conmemorativas tienen 27 gr de plata y una tirada de menos de 200.000 y cuestan lo que he puesto antes. : :


----------



## fuenla (29 Abr 2009)

Mucho futuro disgusto veo yo en este tipo de hilos...


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Abr 2009)

stigmesh dijo:


> La monedas de 2000 pesetas de los Juegos olimpicos o del cincuentenario asi como muchas otras monedas de 2000 conmemorativas tienen 27 gr de plata y una tirada de menos de 200.000 y cuestan lo que he puesto antes. : :



Pues logicamente no estamos hablando de las mismas monedas....
Aqui se habla de las que tienen el mismo valor facial que el que pagas por ellas, no hay un plus por ser especial, venir en proof u otras cosas...


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (29 Abr 2009)

fuenla dijo:


> Mucho futuro disgusto veo yo en este tipo de hilos...



Como decía alguno: *"No te preocupes por mis finanzas, que no te voy a pedir dinero"*


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Abr 2009)

fuenla dijo:


> Mucho futuro disgusto veo yo en este tipo de hilos...



ein??? estas monedas es como tener el mismo valor pero en una moneda en vez de billete....


----------



## olympus1 (29 Abr 2009)

*¿A que...?*



puntodecontrol dijo:


> Y no lo digo yo, sino que de los 2.000.000 de tirada que anuncian que van a lanzar, no lanzan ni la mitad
> 
> Las de año pasado, 2008 no llegaron ni al millon de monedas...
> 
> ...



¿A que tienes unas cuantas? Si no, no dirías lo que dices.
Puedes esperar sentado a hacer negocio con el tema.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2009)

fuenla dijo:


> Mucho futuro disgusto veo yo en este tipo de hilos...



Pues como no sea por el engorro de llevar 4 monedas en vez de un billete de 50 euros, no veo dónde puede estar el disgusto.


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Abr 2009)

olympus1 dijo:


> ¿A que tienes unas cuantas? Si no, no dirías lo que dices.
> Puedes esperar sentado a hacer negocio con el tema.



Si, millones XDDD

No tengo ni 50 monedas y eso que compre varias para:

a-coleccionar
b-regalar
c-darlas de arras

Asi que ya ves tu si espero hacer negocio... XD Que aun asi, si quiera, las ponia en venta en ebay USA o ebay DE y las vendria por 18-20 €, pero para estar ganando 6-8 € por moneda y estar llendo a correos todos los dias no tiro mi tiempo XD


----------



## manusan (29 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, alguien sabe cuando estará disponible en BDE la del 2009?


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Abr 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien sabe cuando estará disponible en BDE la del 2009?



Yo informo que HOY he llamado y me han dicho que en mi ciudad no tienen aun., que les quedan del 2008 y pocas.
Pero en el foro General han dicho que ya estaban disponibles en Madrid, asi que el que este por alli o Barna (al ser ciudad grande) que pege un telf y nos avise si las tienen ya.

Dejo delegacion del BDE: http://www.bde.es/infoinst/organiza/sucursales.pdf


----------



## Krugerrand (29 Abr 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues como no sea por el engorro de llevar 4 monedas en vez de un billete de 50 euros, no veo dónde puede estar el disgusto.



Fácil:

Las monedas tienen valor facial de 12 €, uno puede ir al banco en cualquier momento y cambiarlas por dinero en efectivo.

Si, por ejemplo, hay una hiperinflación y con 12€ solo puedes comprarte una barra de pan tienes el contenido en plata de la moneda que conservará su valor intrínseco.

Es como tener una segunda mano de cartas al poker. Si uno es muy conservador no se trata de invertir en metales, sino de una manera de tratar de conservar lo que uno tiene.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2009)

Krugerrand dijo:


> Fácil:
> 
> Las monedas tienen valor facial de 12 €, uno puede ir al banco en cualquier momento y cambiarlas por dinero en efectivo.
> 
> ...



Sí, sí. Tienes toda la razón. Por eso digo yo que no veo el problema por ningún sitio.


----------



## Akita (29 Abr 2009)

fuenla dijo:


> Mucho futuro disgusto veo yo en este tipo de hilos...



Ya te digo, aquí hay mucho tontolastre jugando a ser inversoh; imagínate: gastarte 6,000 euros en 500 monedas conmemorativas, que dentro de unos meses se hunda el mercado de la plata o su valor en el mercado numismático baje de los 3 euros la unidad y te quedes con una quinta parte de tu inversión... ah, no, perdona... que el Banco de España te las volvería a canjear por 6,000 euros en billetes al ser monedas de curso legal. 

O sea, para que alguien que atesore monedas de 12 euros tenga un disgusto en el futuro, tendrían que haberse hundido simultáneamente el mercado de la plata, el numismático y el euro como moneda. Bueno, tú sigue intentándolo, fuenla, alguna vez acertarás en algo. Por pura estadísitica.


----------



## Krugerrand (29 Abr 2009)

Akita dijo:


> ...ah, no, perdona... que el Banco de España te las volvería a canjear por 6,000 euros en billetes al ser monedas de curso legal.



Pues claro que te las tiene que cambiar por billetes de curso legal. ¿Dónde está la ironía, que no la pillo?


----------



## carloszorro (29 Abr 2009)

entonces esto es una inversión totalmente segura y garantizada?
si la plata se desploma un 90% no pierdes nada?
si la plata sube un 400% ganas un 350% aproximadamente?


----------



## Krugerrand (29 Abr 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> entonces esto es una inversión totalmente segura y garantizada?
> si la plata se desploma un 90% no pierdes nada?
> si la plata sube un 400% ganas un 350% aproximadamente?



No seré yo quien lo diga.

Lo que está claro es que como nadie sabe lo que va a suceder, por un sentido elemental de prudencia, no está mal diversificar. Ya sabes, eso de no meter todos los huevos en la misma cesta.

De todos modos, si alguien tiene algún argumento en contra que lo exponga y así salimos ganando todos.


----------



## carloszorro (29 Abr 2009)

ponen límites a la hora de comprar, cuotas por persona o hay que reservar?


----------



## Aferro (29 Abr 2009)

> Ya te digo, aquí hay mucho tontolastre jugando a ser inversoh; imagínate: gastarte 6,000 euros en 500 monedas conmemorativas, que dentro de unos meses se hunda el mercado de la plata o su valor en el mercado numismático baje de los 3 euros la unidad y te quedes con una quinta parte de tu inversión... ah, no, perdona... que el Banco de España te las volvería a canjear por 6,000 euros en billetes al ser monedas de curso legal.



Yo tampoco pillo la ironía. Extrema finura.
Saludos.


----------



## josepes (29 Abr 2009)

Hola,
soy José Ramón Martínez, el que tiene una web y un día estaba tan aburrido que se me ocurrió poner la gráfica con las tiradas de las monedas.
Yo soy coleccionista de monedas, y no lo hago por inversión, aunque siempre es un valor añadido y no hay que olvidarlo.
Aquí habéis hablado de monedas de 12 €, de 2000 pesetas, y de las monedas de 2000 pesetas en emisiones especiales que hicieron. En la literatura les llaman a esas piezas "pseudomonedas"
Y bueno, lo de monedas como inversión, muchas veces está en tener suerte. ¿Conocéis el caso de las monedas de 2 € de Mónaco de Grace Kelly? Salió a la venta por 60 €, yo tuve la oportunidad de comprarla por 200 € y la dejé pasar, y hoy en día está carísima.
Otro caso es la carterita oficial de monedas S/C del año 1995: Yo la compré en su día por unas 2000 pesetas y hoy se cotiza a 150 €.
Aunque en el mercado numismático hay dos precios muy diferentes: el de la compra y el de venta. En cuanto uno sale por la puerta e intenta vender la misma pieza que ha comprado el precio se ha reducido a la mitad... si hay suerte...
En fin, lo de la numismática es todo un mundo, yo compro sin pensarlo como una inversión. Es más divertido.


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 Abr 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> ponen límites a la hora de comprar, cuotas por persona o hay que reservar?



Lo mejor es llamar por si no tienen antes o si solo tienen X.

Lo unico que si te gastas mas de 300 € te piden y fotocopian el DNI para evitar el blanqueo de pasta..... (creo yo)


----------



## tiogilito888 (30 Abr 2009)

Akita dijo:


> Ya te digo, aquí hay mucho tontolastre jugando a ser inversoh; imagínate: gastarte 6,000 euros en 500 monedas conmemorativas, que dentro de unos meses se hunda el mercado de la plata o su valor en el mercado numismático baje de los 3 euros la unidad y te quedes con una quinta parte de tu inversión... ah, no, perdona... que el Banco de España te las volvería a canjear por 6,000 euros en billetes al ser monedas de curso legal.
> 
> O sea, para que alguien que atesore monedas de 12 euros tenga un disgusto en el futuro, tendrían que haberse hundido simultáneamente el mercado de la plata, el numismático y el euro como moneda. Bueno, tú sigue intentándolo, fuenla, alguna vez acertarás en algo. Por pura estadísitica.



Disculpe pero si alguien adquiere monedas de plata de 12 euros al valor facial no se está gastando nada, *tan sólo está cambiando dinero *de curso legal por otro que también lo es.

Luego para calificar a alguien de tontolastre uno debería ser algo más despierto. El mayor riesgo para el atesoramiento de monedas NO es el hundimiento del mercado de la plata -de hecho, el mercado de la plata ya está muy bajo y en un momento de graves descensos en la producción industrial no se ha desplomado el precio-, como tampoco el declive del mercado numismático (puesto que estas monedas tienen un exiguo valor numismático), o la devaluación del euro como divisa -ya que con cualquier billete en euros se tendría el mismo riesgo en la tasa de cambio-.

El mayor riesgo que podrían tener estas monedas no es ninguna opción de las tres anteriores, sino la DESMONETIZACIÓN. O sea, abolir el valor de cambio legal de esa moneda: así la pieza tan sólo conservaría el valor numismático, y el de contenido de metal. Esto no sería nada extraño, por ejemplo los paquillos están desmonetizados y ni siquiera conservan valor de cambio en las propias ventanillas del BdE (como sí ocurre en las últimas monedas emitidas en pesetas). Si ello sucediera, al tener un contenido en plata bastante menor a 12 euros, el poseedor podría incurrir en fuertes pérdidas.

Estas monedas de 12 euros dificilmente tendrán un elevado valor numismático, y la razón es que se emiten muchas piezas (muchísimas más que el número de coleccionistas de monedas española) y además son piezas que no circulan, luego siempre que aparecen están en perfecto estado. Por eso tan sólo se aprecian -y muy poco, por cierto, cuando ello acaece- las piezas sin circular.

Si alguien desea atribuirles más valor os diré una fórmula farragosa pero barata, aunque para hacerla es necesario tener elevadas dosis de mala leche -el foro rebosa de ella-. Mirad, hay que cambiar un número considerable de monedas por parte de muchos foreros y cuando tengan las piezas en su poder, hay que rayarlas...y devolverlas al Banco de España, para que vuelvan a tener existencias de monedas de plata y no pidan más a la FNMT...pero sus existencias serán defectuosas, sin valor numismático. Luego el público no se animará a adquirir con el mismo empeño, pero tendrán existencias...y dentro de 5 años aproximadamente las sacarán del cambio en ventanilla (algo normal con las existencias de monedas del BdE)...y puede que así valgan algo más. No digo que sea una fórmula infalible, pero no tiene ningún coste económico para quien la realice. Por cierto, el cajero calvo del BdE de Madrid, alucinaría pepinillos en colores .

Pero en general, considero que tener alguna moneda de este tipo, para regalarlas o conservarlas está muy bien. Pero como estrategia de inversión en plata es muy poco recomendable, ya que el señoreaje que se paga es muy elevado (evidentemente es mucho más bajo que en las estampitas coloreadas del BCE, pero aun así es muy considerable).


----------



## morgan (30 Abr 2009)

Esas monedas se sacan por fines meramente de coleccionismo, no como un medio para especular con la plata. Como plata vale poco más de 5 euros, hoy en día. Ahora bien, el que quiera tenerlas porque te cuestan lo mismo que el valor facial que te dá y además tienes unos cuantos gramos de plata que te va a dar tranquilidad por si ocurre un "mad-max", pues perfecto. 

Para especular con el valor material, tienes otras monedas, por ej, monedas de 50 pesos mexicanos con 37.5 gramos de oro.

Como valor numismático, no tiene ninguno, por lo que apunta tío gilito. Son monedas de tirada amplia, que no circulan y no se desgastan. 

El valor numismático no es algo que yo pillo, espero y en unos años se dispara el precio. El valor es el que determine el mercado y la ley de oferta-demanda. Por ejemplo, en el año 2002 sacaron euros del vaticano, una tirada muy reducida, y destinada a que la demanda (coleccionistas de toda europa) las pillaran. En ese momento de gran interés y demanda te las vendían por 700 euros. Hoy en día, las puedes pillar sin problemas, por unos 300 (y hablo de las mismas monedas de ese mismo año 2002).La razón es que ya no tienen mucha demanda, al menos ahora.

El que piense que unas monedas con una tirada de 1 o 2 millones sin circular casi todas, y fácilmente adquiribles por la mayoría de los compradores en el bde y que no tienen una gran demanda en el extranjero, van a revalorizarse como la espuma desde el punto de vista numismático, va de cráneo.

Respecto a las monedas de 27 gramos. El bde saca todos los años 1 moneda de 12 euros de 18 gramos, con una tirada de 2 millones, con pvp igual a su valor facial. Y luego saca otras monedas de plata y oro, haciendo referencia a otros acontecimientos (unos jjoo, un mundial de futbol, campeones eurocopa...). Las de oro son de 200 (o 400 euros), tirada de 4000 y peso de unos 13 gramos(27 en el caso de 400). El precio de venta de la de 200 euros, son 400 y pico euros, ya que la tirada es muy reducida. 

Las de plata son de 10 euros (o 8 reales), pesan 27 gramos y tiradas de 30000 monedas y las venden en la fnmt por 40 euros. Y para el que piense que esas monedas se revalorizan numismáticamente. Hoy he visto vender por ebay una moneda de 10 euros de plata, campeones eurocopa 2008, vendida por 36 euros (gastos de envío incluídos). Nadie ofreció más de esos 40 euros que valía cuando la vendieron en la fnmt.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> El mayor riesgo que podrían tener estas monedas no es ninguna opción de las tres anteriores, sino la DESMONETIZACIÓN. O sea, abolir el valor de cambio legal de esa moneda: así la pieza tan sólo conservaría el valor numismático, y el de contenido de metal. Esto no sería nada extraño, por ejemplo los paquillos están desmonetizados y ni siquiera conservan valor de cambio en las propias ventanillas del BdE (como sí ocurre en las últimas monedas emitidas en pesetas). Si ello sucediera, al tener un contenido en plata bastante menor a 12 euros, el poseedor podría incurrir en fuertes pérdidas.



Pero, como es obvio, eso puede ocurrir con cualquier otra moneda de curso legal: los billetes de 50 euros, por ejemplo. Y no debemos desdeñar la posibilidad de que se dicte alguna medida de ese tipo en un futuro, si la crisis arrecia, y que afecte a los billetes.

Y en todos los casos se abriría un plazo de cambio. Yo no entro a considerar la idoneidad de las monedas de 12 euros como inversión (mejor dicho, no lo son en ningún caso), ni siquiera como refugio ante una situación extrema (lo que aquí se llama un mad max). 

Pero de lo que no me cabe duda es de que si alguien opta por el colchón clásico (llenar su casa, o algún escondrijo, con dinero de curso legal), para ese colchón estas monedas sólo tienen ventajas frente a los billetes (salvo, claro está, el peso).

Yo no creo que vaya a haber una hiperinflación, pero cada vez estoy más seguro de que tras un par de años de deflación, habrá una inflación fuerte y sostenida, como la de los años 70, digamos un 15 ó un 20% anual, y durante mucho tiempo. No sé si en esas circunstancias será buena idea tener un colchón, pero tampoco sé sugerir alternativas.


----------



## pizzpireta (30 Abr 2009)

Krugerrand dijo:


> Pues claro que te las tiene que cambiar por billetes de curso legal. ¿Dónde está la ironía, que no la pillo?



Prueba a leerte el mensaje de Akita entero a ver si lo pillas. Otra posibilidad es que seas mu tonto.


----------



## pizzpireta (30 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Disculpe pero si alguien adquiere monedas de plata de 12 euros al valor facial no se está gastando nada, *tan sólo está cambiando dinero *de curso legal por otro que también lo es.
> 
> Luego para calificar a alguien de tontolastre uno debería ser algo más despierto.



Y para calificar a alguien de poco despierto por un post uno debería leerse el mensaje completo y comprenderlo. 

Documento sin título


----------



## tiogilito888 (30 Abr 2009)

pizzpireta dijo:


> Y para calificar a alguien de poco despierto por un post uno debería leerse el mensaje completo y comprenderlo.
> 
> Documento sin título



Ya que muestras una alarmante irreverencia, también te voy a poner yo un par de enlaces para que te adentres en el prolífico mundo de la semiótica y la hermenéutica. Saca tú mismo tus propias conclusiones...y por favor, no escupas más tonterías en este hilo, mejor traga y calla.

Felación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Akita - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## pizzpireta (30 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Ya que muestras una alarmante irreverencia [...] y por favor, no escupas más tonterías en este hilo



Habló de putas la tacones.

PD: Qué rico, Dan up de amor.


----------



## Akita (30 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Disculpe pero si alguien adquiere monedas de plata de 12 euros al valor facial no se está gastando nada, *tan sólo está cambiando dinero *de curso legal por otro que también lo es.
> 
> Luego para calificar a alguien de tontolastre uno debería ser algo más despierto.



Antes de responder un post, es deseable haberlo entendido convenientemente. De hecho, en ocasiones, es preferible ejercitar la comprensión lectora antes que andar utilizando palabros que le hagan parecer a uno sofisticado.

Es la segunda vez consecutiva que se muestra ridículamente patoso constestando un post mío, a la tercera teminaré pensando que *adolece* usted de torpeza mental y discursiva.



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Ya que muestras una *alarmante irreverencia*, también te voy a poner yo un par de enlaces para que te adentres en el prolífico mundo de la semiótica y la hermenéutica. Saca tú mismo tus propias conclusiones...y por favor, no escupas más tonterías en este hilo, mejor *traga y calla*.
> 
> Felación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Akita - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



¿Irreverencia? ¿Realmente se habrá terminado creyendo que es Adam Smith o algo?
La última vez que insultó a una forera (lonchafinismo) sin que mediase provocación terminó usted reculando, con los calzones manchados y llenando el subforo de lacrimógenos mensajes de despedida. No vaya usted a repetir el dramón con el que nos deleitó hace unos meses, que fue un espectáculo bastante penoso. Limítese a los metales y no ejerza de portero de discoteca decidiendo quién puede escribir en este subforo y quién no. No lo flipe, ande.


----------



## zipote_ca (30 Abr 2009)

Compañeros , por favor dejen de meterse el dedito en el ojo unos a otros .


----------



## zipote_ca (30 Abr 2009)

A lo que vamos que la moneda de 12€ tiene mas ventajas que inconvenientes pero creo que debemos tener en cuenta la ley x( no recuerdo) la que dice que desde no se que año no tienen obligacion de aceptarlas o algo asi , ¿Alguien puede refrescarme la memoria?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Disculpe pero si alguien adquiere monedas de plata de 12 euros al valor facial no se está gastando nada, *tan sólo está cambiando dinero *de curso legal por otro que también lo es.
> 
> Luego para calificar a alguien de tontolastre uno debería ser algo más despierto.



Jo,jo,jo,...parece que la ironía no es su fuerte...

¿Se ha despertado ya?




> Si alguien desea atribuirles más valor os diré una fórmula farragosa pero barata, aunque para hacerla es necesario tener elevadas dosis de mala leche -el foro rebosa de ella-. *Mirad, hay que cambiar un número considerable de monedas por parte de muchos foreros y cuando tengan las piezas en su poder, hay que rayarlas...y devolverlas al Banco de España, para que vuelvan a tener existencias de monedas de plata y no pidan más a la FNMT...pero sus existencias serán defectuosas, sin valor numismático. Luego el público no se animará a adquirir con el mismo empeño, pero tendrán existencias...y dentro de 5 años aproximadamente las sacarán del cambio en ventanilla (algo normal con las existencias de monedas del BdE)...y puede que así valgan algo más. *No digo que sea una fórmula infalible, pero no tiene ningún coste económico para quien la realice. Por cierto, el cajero calvo del BdE de Madrid, alucinaría pepinillos en colores .



En cambio en falta de ética le otorgamos el título de maestro trilero....

¿No se le ocurre a usted ningún buen negocio honesto que aporte un valor añadido, y no consista en manipular un mercado o engañar al prójimo?

Con tanto amor que pretende profesar por la moneda española, proponer un rayado masivo de monedas no me parece muy honesto...ni digno...parece que su amor por el dinero fácil le supera...


----------



## tiogilito888 (30 Abr 2009)

Akita dijo:


> ¿Irreverencia? ¿Realmente se habrá terminado creyendo que es Adam Smith o algo?
> La última vez que insultó a una forera (lonchafinismo) sin que mediase provocación terminó usted reculando, con los calzones manchados y llenando el subforo de lacrimógenos mensajes de despedida. No vaya usted a repetir el dramón con el que nos deleitó hace unos meses, que fue un espectáculo bastante penoso. Limítese a los metales y no ejerza de portero de discoteca decidiendo quién puede escribir en este subforo y quién no. No lo flipe, ande.



Disculpe, yo soy bastante más liberal que Adam Smith.

Respecto a la forera de la que habla, la traté como lo que era. No hay más. No se erija Vd. en adalid de las pobres extranjeras desvalidas que vienen a este país jactándose de haber cazado a un millonario y tratando como gilipollas a sus congéneres que se han de encamar con curritos. ¿Por qué lo llaman amor cuando quieren decir "pasta"?, jajajaja. En sus países los hombres no son necesariamente menos románticos, sino algo más pobres. Y esto no es misoginia ni xenofobia, sino hablar claro. 

Ese rol de caballero andante no le pega: pero en cambio enarbolarse de la bandera de la mediocridad, le va como anillo al dedo.

Si se tomó a mal lo del chupapollismo, les pido disculpas a Vd. y a garganta profunda: pero van pidiendo guerra a gritos...y hasta ahora de lo único que han hecho alarde es de un manifiesto adocenamiento, tan sólo comparable a su mala leche. Si alguien le reprende que cuando uno adquiere monedas no se "está gastando" dinero...sino que lo "está cambiando", lo ha de aceptar sin discusión; no intente hacer un tratado de la hermenéutica al respecto.

Respecto a mis limites los impondré yo: hablaré de metales o de lo que me salga de los cojones, y chamarileros como Vd. no coartarán mi libertad de expresión. Nunca he sido portero de discoteca, aunque en ocasiones me vea impelido a erigirme en abanderado en mi particular campaña contra la idiocia y la desinformación propagada por algunos engendros sospechosos.


----------



## tiogilito888 (30 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En cambio en falta de ética le otorgamos el título de maestro trilero....
> 
> ¿No se le ocurre a usted ningún buen negocio honesto que aporte un valor añadido, y no consista en manipular un mercado o engañar al prójimo?
> 
> Con tanto amor que pretende profesar por la moneda española, proponer un rayado masivo de monedas no me parece muy honesto...ni digno...parece que su amor por el dinero fácil le supera...



Jajajajajajajajajajajaja, claro acabaría destruyendo el subyacente de su genial inversión de derivados sobre las monedas de 12 euros, el perpetuum mobile de las finanzas "ya que los covered called salen gratis", jajajajajaja. Desde el Circo de los Payasos de la Tele no me había reído tanto...y hablamos desde tiempos de Fofó, jajaja.

Los negocios que a mí se me ocurran los reservo para mí. Vd. lo que ha de hacer es erigirse como genio de las finanzas y ganar algunos millones de euros durante la semana utilizando sus extraordinarias estrategias de inversión de las que tan sólo Vd. es conocedor, y este próximo domingo esquilmarle 20 céntimos más por paquillo a algún homólogo vendemonedas suyo en la Plaza Mayor. Seguro que lo consigue...

Yo no compro monedas de 12 euros de plata como futura inversión. Ni recomiendo a los demás que lo hagan: YO NO SOY UN PAYASO QUE INTENTA DESINFORMAR. Pero si aporté un enfoque diferente para dar valor a las monedas es para que los lectores se den cuenta de que la escasez, tanto en las tiradas como en las piezas sin circular es lo que da más valor a la moneda...mucho más que almacenar las piezas durante muchos años. Como estrategia no deja indiferente a nadie...pero en realidad no es mía. La han seguido muchos numismáticos al cambiar las piezas de plata en el BdE durante muchos años: especialmente se ha hecho con las monedas de plata de las Olimpiadas de Barcelona, y con algunas otra pieza de plata de 2.000 pesetas, cuyo valor de cambio superaba holgadamente al precio del metal.

Y si no le parezco honesto, ni digno...muchísimo mejor, Sr. Monstruito. No quiero ganar méritos ante Vd, ya que no tengo intención de pedirle la mano de su hija de Vd..

P.S.- Veo que los Bancos están aumentando su valor bursátil desde que desapareció su firma "Monstergold, la kriptonita de los bancos". ¿Es una relación causal o una mera casualidad?


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Abr 2009)

no veo justo meterse con tiogilito, aqui podriamos aplicar eso de "cria cuervos y te sacaran los ojos"

podriamos solicitar el baneo del monster todos juntos, asi se tranquilizaria un poquito


----------



## pizzpireta (30 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> ...y hasta ahora de lo único que han hecho alarde es de un manifiesto *adocenamiento*, tan sólo comparable a su mala leche.



¿No iba de eso este hilo, de las monedas de 12 y tal...? menuda jerigonza maneja usted.


----------



## tiogilito888 (30 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no veo justo meterse con tiogilito, aqui podriamos aplicar eso de "cria cuervos y te sacaran los ojos"
> 
> podriamos solicitar el baneo del monster todos juntos, asi se tranquilizaria un poquito



Gracias Segundaresidencia, pero no hemos de banear a nadie.

Ahora el Monster ya está calmadito, desde que se dió cuenta de que la pipa es tan sólo para fumar. Reculó, y ya es parte del pasado. 

Que utilice su ataque a mi persona como tupido velo a su ignorancia es algo fácilmente vislumbrable. Es muy sencillo, quien crea ha de seguir sus pasos que lo haga...a lo mejor aprende a regatear unos centimillos a las monedas.

Además, ahora ya compra paquillos...después de tanto denostarlos. Primero nos pone unos posts diciendo que valían 3 euros...y luego que ha exprimido al vendedor y ha pagado 4,5 euros. Muchas incoherencias, pero no hemos de hacer leña del árbol caído...es un buen chaval, que ha sufrido los perniciosos efectos secundarios de la Kriptonita.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2009)

El duo tiogili-secondhome es esperpéntico. Por una parte el frustrado pseudointelectualaspirantecatedráticonumismáticogurúplaterofaltón...y por otro el lameculosanalfabetoeaglepilladobarriobajero con sus mil multinicks...

¡Vaya corte tiene usted TioGilito! ¿No le da vergüenza? A mi me la da ajena...

Si, ya sabemos que a este par les gustaría banear a todo aquel que discrepe y les ponga frente a la cruda realidad de su falta de ética, y su mediocridad en particular en el mundo de las finanzas y de los negocios. Por otra parte no queda mucho por demostrar de su xenofobia y misoginia. No les falta detalle...

Deberían banear a todo aquel que diga el verdadero precio en la calle de los pakillos...¿verdad? (aclaro que es IRÓNICO para el TioG, que es algo lentito....)


Ajo y agua.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Gracias Segundaresidencia, pero no *hemos* de banear a nadie.



Jo,jo,jo,...¡Vaya ínfulas! ("Ingreso Jun 2008"...jo,jo,jo) ¿Por qué no se monta su propio foro?

Con secondhome y sus mil multinicks tendrían muchos usuarios, podrían banear a aquellos que revelasen el verdadero precio de las monedas, y podrían atraer a pardillos...

En todo caso le estoy inmensamente agradecido por su misericordia y por no banearme (Precisión para TioG que es un poco lentito: esto último es IRÓNICO)

De verdad, siento mucho que le saliese mal la jugada de banearme...


----------



## tiogilito888 (30 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ajo y agua.



Es lo mismo que dice el Sr. Botín cuando oye hablar de Vd. y su kriptonita.


----------



## pizzpireta (30 Abr 2009)

Ya me quedé sin gif animado... 







Robado de http://supercriticodeblogs.blogspot.com/


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Es lo mismo que dice el Sr. Botín cuando oye hablar de Vd. y su kriptonita.



No me extraña que se preocupe...pero estoy seguro que lo dice porque tiene bastantes lingotazos en su bodega...Ya vimos donde metía la pasta Madoff.


----------



## tiogilito888 (30 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jo,jo,jo,...¡Vaya ínfulas! ("Ingreso Jun 2008"...jo,jo,jo) ¿Por qué no se monta su propio foro?
> 
> Con secondhome y sus mil multinicks tendrían muchos usuarios, podrían banear a aquellos que revelasen el verdadero precio de las monedas, y podrían atraer a pardillos...
> 
> ...



Juro por mi honor que nunca promoví el baneo de nadie. Ni siquiera conozco a quién coño debería dirigirme para tal menester.

A las bestezuelas me gusta llevarlas al centro del albero tras haber recibido la suerte de varas, para ver si tienen casta...y lidiarlas con arte, pero sin apenas hacer uso del estoque. 

Yo pretendo divertirme, y quizá les banderillee -evidentemente con los colores rojo bandera y amarillo gualda- pero no pretendo su muerte ni civil, ni forera.

Desafortunadamente me salen más MONSTrencos que morlacos. .

En referencia a ese "hemos"...quizá estuviera usando el plural mayestático, algo que también solía hacer Julio César.


----------



## Akita (30 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Si alguien le reprende que cuando uno adquiere monedas no se "está gastando" dinero...sino que lo "está cambiando", lo ha de aceptar sin discusión; no intente hacer un tratado de la hermenéutica al respecto..



Dos páginas después aún no se ha enterado de nada.
Entiendo... usted es como esos anquilosados ancianos casi victorianos, de monóculo, pipa (la de fumar, tranquilo, no relaje todavía los esfínteres) y té a las 5, que manejan muy bien los cultismos y expresiones refinadas pero que cuando ven un episodio de The Office no entienden los chistes, los guiños paródicos y se pasa el capítulo entero clamando: "_pero qué mal hecha está esta serie, si están constantemente mirando a cámara; obviamente es un ejemplo de la idiocia y el adocenamiento de sus creadores..._". 

Está usted haciendo un ridículo fenomenal, abuelo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> En referencia a ese "hemos"...quizá estuviera usando el plural mayestático, algo que también solía hacer Julio César.



Hombre, me gustaría tomármelo en plan irónico...pero sabiendo lo que le pesa el EGO, seguro que lo dice en serio...(además ya nos ha demostrado que lo de la "ironía" no es su estilo, y menos la fina...)

No sabemos (¿Será mayestático?) porque le pesa tanto el EGO. :

Sinceramente el saber de moneditas no da para tanto... Si sabe de algo más no tiene más que demostrarlo aportando algo de interés...(de moneditas ya sabemos que no dice nada más...no vaya a ser que aprendamos y no pueda colar platamierda)...Alternativamente pasese por la guardería donde estoy seguro que será sodomizado en grupo...(así aporta algo al foro)


----------



## JohnGalt (30 Abr 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> A lo que vamos que la moneda de 12€ tiene mas ventajas que inconvenientes pero creo que debemos tener en cuenta la ley x( no recuerdo) la que dice que desde no se que año no tienen obligacion de aceptarlas o algo asi , ¿Alguien puede refrescarme la memoria?



Bueno, no sé si después de los intercambios nos acordamos de qué iba el hilo. Os paso la información que tengo al respecto y la experiencia en el BdE estos dos días que he estado de vacaciones en Barcelona. 

Me reservo las opiniones sobre la validez como "inversión" o como "cambio de dinero" en la actualidad o en un muy hipotético futuro madmaxista (si tuviéramos Tina Turners a esa edad bienvenido sea).

Supongo que los más entendidos podrán validar o corregir esta información, no sea que haya metido la pata.

1. Monedas de 12 euros con validez de curso legal

Pongo como referencia la Orden EHA/232/2007 de 1 de febrero (para la de 12 euros de 2007) y la Orden ECO/3616/2003 de 19 de diciembre. Por lo que he entendido, la diferencia principal es que en la orden del 2003 se acepta la moneda de 12 euros como medio de pago entre particulares con un máximo de 10 monedas; mientras que en la orden del 2007 no aparece esta matización, por lo que interpreto que no sirve para pago entre particulares, sino sólo con el Banco de España. Es decir, las monedas de 12 euros solo tienen poder liberatorio entre particulares hasta la moneda de Isabel la Catolica 2004, mientras que desde la 12 euros de la boda hasta la última emitida (2008), no tienen poder liberatorio entre particulares, solo con el Banco de España.

En consecuencia, si ahora mismo vamos a pagar en una tienda con una moneda de 12 euros del 2008 no tienen obligación de aceptarla.

2. Compra monedas de 12 euros y nueva emisión.

Hoy me han dicho en el BdE que el 04 de junio tendrían monedas en la delegación de Barcelona.

Ayer fui a comprar monedas del 2008, y en la ventanilla que me tocó sólo le quedaban 18 (llegué al banco a las 11:15 y tuve 45 minutos de espera). El de la ventanilla me dijo que cogiera nuevo número y fuera a otra ventanilla por si le quedaban a algún compañero (el mismo cajero que me miró con cara de búho cuando le dije que quería comprarlas). Un alucine.

Hoy estaba cerca y me he dicho: "voy a pasar otra vez". Entré a las 13:00 y salí a las 13:25 con... 7 monedas! Qué casualidad que al cajero solo le quedaban 7 monedillas de 12 euros del 2008.

Supongo que racionalizan la venta diaria pero me imagino que hay una demanda alta. El primer día (no sé si seríais alguno de vosotros, no voy a dar descripción física ) delante mío salío un tío con unas 50 monedas y una chica joven con unas 10.

Bueno, eso es todo. Espero no haberme equivocado con la interpretación, pero si es cierta, creo que puede servir como un dato más para que cada uno se haga a la idea de si vale la pena o no comprar estas monedas

JG


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajajaja, claro acabaría destruyendo el subyacente de su genial inversión de derivados sobre las monedas de 12 euros, el perpetuum mobile de las finanzas "ya que los covered called salen gratis", jajajajajaja. Desde el Circo de los Payasos de la Tele no me había reído tanto...y hablamos desde tiempos de Fofó, jajaja.



Se dice "covered call". Es "call" como "call girl", y no "called" como "The plumber called"..., tal vez así entienda. Pensaba que sabía algo de inglés, y a lo mejor podría dar alguna lección en ese ámbito, ya que nos contó que estudió allí despuntando entre mediocres...También sabemos que no fue "portero de discoteca" pero sólo "croupier" que es del estilo, aunque se chupan más propinas...pero no llevan pipa... ¿Por qué no nos cuenta algún truco de cartas? (que no esté en los libros...) Es una pena que siendo croupier no aprendiese de los contadores de cartas en el Blackjack...Le hubiese sido muy útil en los negocios y hubiese entendido los riesgos reales de funcionar a base de pelotazos...

Por otra parte el rayado de monedas de 12 euros no destruye su contenido en plata ni su valor facial. Evidentemente no entendió nada en su día. Ni falta que hace, pues no hubiese sabido como implementarlo...


----------



## tiogilito888 (30 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sinceramente el saber de moneditas no da para tanto... Si sabe de algo más no tiene más que demostrarlo aportando algo de interés...(de moneditas ya sabemos que no dice nada más...no vaya a ser que aprendamos y no pueda colar platamierda)...Alternativamente pasese por la guardería donde estoy seguro que será sodomizado en grupo...(así aporta algo al foro)



Realmente en materia de sodomía reconozco que Vd. me supera amplísimamente.  Vd. debe ser de esas personas a las que le encantan los sitios de ambiente y ampliar el círculo (esfinter) de sus amistades. Pues sepa Vd. que yo nunca le daré la espalda...

Respecto a mi ego...pues sí, pretendo ser un superhéroe financiero inmune a la kriptonita.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2009)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Bueno, no sé si después de los intercambios nos acordamos de qué iba el hilo. Os paso la información que tengo al respecto y la experiencia en el BdE estos dos días que he estado de vacaciones en Barcelona.
> 
> Me reservo las opiniones sobre la validez como "inversión" o como "cambio de dinero" en la actualidad o en un muy hipotético futuro madmaxista (si tuviéramos Tina Turners a esa edad bienvenido sea).
> 
> ...



Te corrijo. Del BOE sobre la emisión de monedas de 12 euros 2008.

BOE: Orden ministerial EHA/2288/2008 

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2008/08/01/pdfs/A33137-33139.pdf



> Estas monedas serán admitidas sin limitación alguna
> en las cajas públicas, y entre particulares, de conformidad
> con el artículo 11 del reiterado Reglamento número 975/98,
> nadie estará obligado a aceptar más de cincuenta monedas
> en cada pago.



Si tienen obligación de aceptar las monedas de 12 euros hasta 600 euros entre particulares y *sin limitación* en cajas públicas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Abr 2009)

Por favor, si algún moderador me lee:

¿Es técnicamente posible cambiar el título de este hilo, que afirma de forma tajante un hecho que es casi con seguridad falso? Es el tipo de cosa que puede inducir a error a muchos usuarios inexpertos que consulten este foro, y para colmo, un error con vista a potenciales inversiones, algo de lo que no me gustaría que este sitio, en el que llevo poco tiempo pero que amo entrañablemente  , tuviera alguna responsabilidad, aunque fuera por omisión. 

Propongo cambiarlo por *"¿Tendrán valor numismático las monedas de 12 euros en el futuro?"*, o algo parecido.

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## tiogilito888 (30 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por otra parte el rayado de monedas de 12 euros no destruye su contenido en plata ni su valor facial. Evidentemente no entendió nada en su día. Ni falta que hace, pues no hubiese sabido como implementarlo...



Jajajaja...lo que yo pretendía era aumentar el valor numismático de algunas monedas inutilizando la pieza para los coleccionistas (sin duda serían los que pagarían más por ellas).

Si Vd. pretende confundir al foro haciendo experimentos con gaseosa, pues hágalo...NOSOTROS nos alegraríamos mucho de que con derivados financieros cuyo subyacente sea la moneda española se haga rico y deje de vender krugerrands para ganarse la vida y exprimir a sus homólogos en la compraventa de paquillos de plata.

"¿Covered Call gratis?"...y Vd. sabe qué coño es el coste de oportunidad. ¿Ha hecho negocios serios en su puñetera vida?. ¿Sabe que el tiempo es dinero, y que el dinero cuesta dinero?.

¿Alguien pretende emitir semejantes derivados?. ¿Y si Vd. es un genio, por qué no lo hace Vd. mismo?. ¿Por qué no se interesan los bancos de inversión en su genial idea?. 

Yo tengo la respuesta: El simple concepto es una mierda. Nadie comprará estas monedas para emitir derivados...ni ahora ni nunca. 

Dejémonos de payasadas...hágalo de una puta vez. Le pueden comprar derivados algunos de sus acólitos. Si quiere hágalo tan solo en un plano virtual o teórico...pero con cifras en la mano.

Plantee la jugada al foro. Con cifras. Sin payasadas. No hace falta que emplee un solo euro. Es un reto intelectual, no económico. Lo importante es desenmascarar las gilipolleces ajenas.

En el pasado ha escrito infinidad de tonterías...pero ésta las supera todas. Ahora bien, de la misma forma que digo que no me cuadra el hecho de que se jacte de exprimir a un vendemonedas, y luego vaya de genio de las finanzas, si creo que tiene razón me sacaré el sombrero.

Y por supuesto...los jueces implacables serán los foreros, no lo seré yo.

Venga, Monster. No se corte. Haga el puto juego de los derivados de forma que sea verosímil y acorde con la realidad de los mercados...

Pueden pasar varias cosas:

1.- Que lo intente y haga el ridículo delante del foro.
2.- Que ponga las excusas más peregrinas en contra de mi persona para no intentarlo.:
3.- Que Vd. tenga razón y quede como un genio financiero ante todos.:

Mi pronóstico es que el Monster reculará...¡Hagan sus apuestas señores!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> la verdad es que un forero comentando que "fuma en pipa" ya merece un baneo supongo que eso paso por alto a los responsables del site



No sabía que la ley antitabaco llegaba a esos extremos...

Secondhome no tiene vergüenza...pero da mucha penita...

El que merece baneo es alguien como él que ha creado miles de multinicks para insultar y para engañar a otros foreros. No aportas a este foro más que mierda.


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Ahora el Monster ya está calmadito, desde que se dió cuenta de que la pipa es tan sólo para fumar. Reculó, y ya es parte del pasado.



la verdad es que un forero comentando que "fuma en pipa" ya merece un baneo supongo que eso paso por alto a los responsables del site


tiogilito888 dijo:


> Además, ahora ya compra paquillos...después de tanto denostarlos. Primero nos pone unos posts diciendo que valían 3 euros...y luego que ha exprimido al vendedor y ha pagado 4,5 euros. Muchas incoherencias, pero no hemos de hacer leña del árbol caído...es un buen chaval, que ha sufrido los perniciosos efectos secundarios de la Kriptonita.



lo de la kryptonita,pues le va al pelo,la verdad





y el por supuestisimo que compra monedas de franco de plata(bajo mi criterio), de hecho por mp me preguntaba que donde los compraba,ademas,en su "consulting" de oro,(consulting porque es "doctoring" jo jo),en su blog, que tengo guardado,si quereis pongo un pantallazo de su blog con precios de venta de su oro .
pero tienes toda la razon,pobre chico a ver si entre todos le enmendamos la plana.


Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jo,jo,jo,...¡Vaya ínfulas! ("Ingreso Jun 2008"...jo,jo,jo) ¿Por qué no se monta su propio foro?



pues solo por poder controlar a los kryptolistos que aparecen por aqui mereceria la pena, creo que le has dado muy buena idea monster
otros montan la "superpandy" o tambien cononcida la"tupperpandy" o oruosfera platonica
yo creo que tu problema para vender monedas es que en madrid se encuentran mucho mas baratas y ademas tengo la impresion que no caes bien,esto es una opinion mia puedo equivocarme
deberian controlar los multinick de platapillao, siver ¿verdad monster?? te banearian fijo..... 
y tienes razon en esto de que no aportas mas que mierda,cuando se dice donde comprar barato, te viene la incontinencia fecal-bucal y empiezas a soltar mierda(metaforicamente y bajo mi criterio) , comprende que la gente puede decir donde comprar barato, y no creo que se compre barato comprandote a ti,saludos


----------



## tiogilito888 (30 Abr 2009)

Akita dijo:


> Está usted haciendo un ridículo fenomenal, abuelo.



Be water, my friend


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Jajajaja...lo que yo pretendía era aumentar el valor numismático de algunas monedas inutilizando la pieza para los coleccionistas (sin duda serían los que pagarían más por ellas).
> 
> Si Vd. pretende confundir al foro haciendo experimentos con gaseosa, pues hágalo...NOSOTROS nos alegraríamos mucho de que con derivados financieros cuyo subyacente sea la moneda española se haga rico y deje de vender krugerrands para ganarse la vida y exprimir a sus homólogos en la compraventa de paquillos de plata.
> 
> ...




Señor "covered called" (o es "covered ass"?) ¿Qué quiere que le explique? Es usted un analfabeto financiero. En su día quedo todo escrito. 

Primero entienda de qué van las opciones (los delta, los gama,que es un put y un call (no "called") etc,etc), luego se entera de que va el mercado de commodities y ábrase una cuenta broker de commodities (en España no sé como se hace ni si se puede hacer)...y luego vuelva a leer con humildad. Pregunte lo que no entienda (pero no las trivialidades financieras pues no doy clases particulares).


----------



## Krugerrand (30 Abr 2009)

Le tienen mucho aprecio a Tiogilito, por lo que veo. Sin embargo, los que tantos piropos le lanzan solo dicen gilipolleces dejando el nivel del hilo al de parvulario para niños de integración.

Pienso que se puede aprender más leyendo un post cualquiera de tiogilito que en diez vidas de frikis como el pizzicato o el MariAkita, así que ruego a la hermandad friki anti-tiogilista que hagan el favor de no contaminar el hilo si no tienen nada que aportar salvo insultos y que empleen su tiempo en algo más productivo como la masturbación, por ejemplo (porque de follar me imagino que poco)


----------



## Germain (1 May 2009)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Por favor, si algún moderador me lee:
> 
> ¿Es técnicamente posible cambiar el título de este hilo, que afirma de forma tajante un hecho que es casi con seguridad falso? Es el tipo de cosa que puede inducir a error a muchos usuarios inexpertos que consulten este foro, y para colmo, un error con vista a potenciales inversiones, algo de lo que no me gustaría que este sitio, en el que llevo poco tiempo pero que amo entrañablemente  , tuviera alguna responsabilidad, aunque fuera por omisión.
> 
> ...



Este hilo debería de ser abrasado en el fuego purificador, y con él todos los otros de monedas y metales preciosos. Queda demostrado que es imposible que estos hilos mantengan un mínimo de coherencia o seriedad.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

Krugerrand dijo:


> Le tienen mucho aprecio a Tiogilito, por lo que veo. Sin embargo, los que tantos piropos le lanzan solo dicen gilipolleces dejando el nivel del hilo al de parvulario para niños de integración.
> 
> Pienso que se puede aprender más leyendo un post cualquiera de tiogilito que en diez vidas de frikis como el pizzicato o el MariAkita, así que ruego a la hermandad friki anti-tiogilista que hagan el favor de no contaminar el hilo si no tienen nada que aportar salvo insultos y que empleen su tiempo en algo más productivo como la masturbación, por ejemplo (porque de follar me imagino que poco)



Desgraciadamente Tiogilito no aporta ultimamente nada salvo insultos y descalificaciones gratuitas. Creo que a los que interesa la numismática echarán de menos sus aportaciones, pero también tienen foros puramente de numismática donde hay muchos expertos aportando mucho, sabia y humildemente.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Venga, Monster. No se corte. Haga el puto juego de los derivados de forma que sea verosímil y acorde con la realidad de los mercados...
> 
> Pueden pasar varias cosas:
> 
> ...



Pensándolo bien, le voy a retar (otros dirán "encular") yo a usted. 

Le voy a plantear el juego de los derivados de forma muy verosimil: Se lo voy a proponer a usted mismo. Y como dicen los yankees: "Now you put your money where your mouth is". 

Como no tengo ganas ni paciencia para explicarle a nivel de parvulario los derivados financieros, a cambio, con gran esfuerzo pedagógico, le voy a proponer un negocio que no va a poder rechazar. 

Anda usted anunciando a bombo y platillo el próximo boom de la plata (por ejemplo, http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...que-el-oro-google-page-rankingoximo-boom.html ). Hoy la plata cotizaba a 300 euros el kilo. Sin duda usted está convencido que en un año habrá, por lo menos, triplicado el precio. Pongamos entorno a los 900 euros (aunque todos sabemos que ha repetido en múltiples ocasiones que se pondrá en los $50/oz o 1600 euros el kilo).

Le voy a ofrecer un negocio redondo. Por 75 euros por kilo le voy a garantizar un precio de venta de 750 euros/Kg en plata amonedada dentro de un año. Esto es, por cada 75 euros que me pague hoy me comprometo a venderle 1 Kg de plata fina amonedada al precio de 750 euros (gran negocio pues además, como bien sabemos, la plata amonedad lleva overspot). 

Si el precio está por encima de 825 (como asegura y pretende estar convencido) ganará la diferencia. En el evento harto improbable (según usted) de que esto no ocurra, perderá los 75 euros pues no le interesará la opción de comprar a ese precio.

Le propongo este pacto para 10 Kg de plata. Es decir que si acepta tendrá que pagarme 750 euros. 

Now, *put your money where your mouth is !*.

(además seguro que disfruta con estos enculamientos repetitivos)


===========================================

Explicación para los foreros que quieran entender. 

De esta manera voy a ganar de forma segura si realizo la siguiente estrategia: Por cada kilo de plata del trato voy a comprar 60 monedas de 12 euros que contienen 1 Kg de plata fina. En total me gastaré 720 euros por cada Kg de esa manera. 

Al cabo de un año pueden pasar dos cosas:

(1) El precio de la plata está por encima de 750 euros y TioG ejecuta su opción de compra a 750 euros. Entonces gano 750+30 x 10=1050 euros vendiéndole las monedas. Beneficio en un año de un 14,58%. No está mal. Con 750 euros pagados por adelantado.

(2) El precio de la plata está por debajo de 750 euros y TioG no ejecuta su opción de compra (si tiene cerebro). Entonces me dirijo al banco de España y devuelvo las monedas por su valor facial. Recupero el dinero invertido en las monedas y además gano lo pagado por TioG. Beneficio en un año de un 10,4%. No está mal. Además el beneficio lo he recibido por adelantado y habré reinvertido de nuevo.

Evidentemente TioG ahora dirá que pagar 75 euros por tener esa opción de compra es muy caro. Si está seguro de que va a subir la plata de forma importante no lo es. Además permite aprovechar la subida de la plata en un año sin tener que invertir una cantidad importante en plata. Por ejemplo, mindundis como secondhome pueden aprovecharse de la subida de la plata sin tener capital. También a la empresa KanisFotovoltaicos SA, donde trabajaba secondhome, le puede interesa pagar esa prima para garantizarse el suministro de plata a precio razonable para completar los pedidos que tengan de aquí a un año sin estar expuestos a las oscilaciones de la plata.

Si en vez de 75 euros se conviniese otro precio, eso sería ganancia limpia, y está claro que un tal precio existe. Sin embargo nadie está dispuesto a bajar por debajo del interés que darían los bonos del estado (que están ahora entorno al 1,5%, esto es, no menos de unos 12 euros por Kg). 

Por cierto, que estoy dispuesto a ofrecer el trato al mejor postor.

Nota: Se pueden conseguir más de 600 monedas de 12 euros de una tacada como contó hace tiempo algún forero. Evidentemente si hay que ir 10 veces al banco de España a por ellas entonces puede resultar engorroso. Si ya las tienes no hay problema.


----------



## tiogilito888 (1 May 2009)

*Estrategia de Monster para hacerse rico con 12 eurillos.*

Como Monster no entra al trapo, de hecho, ni siquiera sale de toriles...habrá que asaetarlo para que envista un poco.

Os explico la estrategia que tiene miedo de explicar.

Su estrategia de inversión es la siguiente:

1.- Conseguid monedas de plata de 12 euros al valor de cambio, que es el mismo que el facial, o sea, 12 euros. 

2.- Una vez se tengan las monedas, existen 3 valores:

a) El numismático (en esta operación no se tendría en cuenta)
b) El de la plata (en este momento, al valor de spot son exactamente 4,98 euros).
c) El valor facial (12 euros).

3.- Al poseer las monedas, se tiene algo de plata, con un elevado señoreaje en la moneda, pero al menos la pieza tiene un valor de cambio mínimo igual al inicial.

4.- El problema de la transacción es que hasta que la plata no se incremente en un 141% aproximadamente, el contenido del metal no superará al valor facial.

5.- Pero claro...mientras ese capital tiene un seguro gratuito intrínseco al contenido del propio metal, por el contrario no obtiene ninguna rentabilidad. Ya que no se puede ingresar en ninguna entidad de crédito como depósito...ya que nadie nos garantiza que nos devolvieran monedas de plata. Quedarían exonerados en la devolución si nos entregaran dinero de papel.

6.- ¿Qué hacer?. Cha-chaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaán. Pues la cuadratura del círculo...cosas que se hacen en Wall Street, pero en plan castizo: derivados financieros cuyo subyacente sean esas monedas de 12 euros almacenadas debajo de la cama que no proporcionan ningún rendimiento.

Estad muy atentos, que nos adentramos en terrenos muy pantanosos dentro de las altas finanzas internacionales...pensad que ni a las eminencias del CBOT (Chicago Board of Trade) se les ocurren semejantes lindezas.

7.- Pues la estrategia a seguir son las "covered call": o sea, una transacción en la que el vendedor de las opciones call, ya posee la correspondiente cantidad de los activos subyacentes (monedas de plata, en este caso) objeto de la opción.

8.- Se emitirán las opciones con una prima...que pagará el optante, al poseedor de las monedas.

9.- Evidentemente, vamos a obviar que para hacerlo de forma legal se debería realizar por algún miembro de la MEFF Sociedad Rectora de Productos Financieros Derivados de Renta Variable, S.A. (que uno se autoproclame la kriptonita de los bancos no le otorga, per se, tal atribución). Todo lo demás serían chiringuitos financieros.

El Mercado de Productos Financieros Derivados de Renta Variable está regido y gestionado por la sociedad antes citada, de la que son parte las Sociedades de Valores y las Agencias de Valores.

10.- Pero Monster es un buen chaval...venga, que se enrolla. Obviemos las obligaciones administrativas, y la legislación en defensa del Inversor o el Consumidor. Venga...le otorgamos la licencia para que pueda operar.

11.- Tenemos al broker/emisor (Monster) y una normativa "ad hoc" para que ningún forero pueda calificarlo de "trilero" (aunque a él le encanta catalogar así a otros).

Tenemos los activos subyacentes (las monedas de 12 euros de plata metidas en el calcetín).

Pues ahora tendríamos que definir el contrato (os pongo un ejemplo, ya que éste era el trabajo de la fiera de las finanzas Monster):

- Plazo del contrato: fecha límite para ejercer la opción.

- Liquidación del contrato: opción de tipo americana, que se puede llevar a cabo en cualquier momento, incluido la fecha del vencimiento.

- Nominal del contrato: pongamos, por ejemplo, 100 monedas de 12 euros.

- La prima: el precio variable de la opción, que fluctúa en el mercado durante toda la vida de la misma (también se llama cotización de la opción).

- La divisa de cotización (en principio, euros).

- La cotización, con unos mínimos y máximos de fluctuación (por ejemplo, la mínima sería un céntimo de euro y no habría cotización máxima).

- El "strike" o precio del ejercicio, que suele ser fijo para cada contrato dependiendo del tipo de subyacente.

12.- Desde un plano teórico, la prima o precio de una opción consta de dos componentes: el intrínseco y el extrínseco. El valor intrínseco es la diferencia entre el precio del activo subyacente y el precio del ejercicio (strike) de la opción. Su valor será siempre igual o mayor que cero. El valor extrínseco de una opción es el importe de la prima que excede del valor intrínseco de dicha opción. Es un valor muy subjetivo y difícil de medir con precisión, dependiendo fundamentalmente de tres parámetros: tiempo hasta el vencimiento (factor theta), volatilidad (factor omega) y tipo de interés a corto plazo (factor rho).

13.- Llegados a este punto necesitamos a un comprador de la opción, sería el optante...pero en adelante lo llamaremos "primavera".

El primavera ha de pagar la comisión del broker, la prima de la opción y caso de ejercitar la opción, el precio de la misma.

En cualquier caso, el precio de ejercicio y la prima superarían los 12 euros...ya que de no ser así, el poseedor de las monedas de 12 euros perdería dinero. Y pensad que desde un principio se buscó obtener un rendimiento con unos activos que no generaban beneficios.

Luego...os estareis preguntando, ¿cómo puede obtener beneficio el primavera?:

a) Si la cotización de la opción sube...y se la "encoloma" a un tercer maromo...a un primavera II.

b) Si el precio de la plata se incrementa en más de un 141% sobre el valor actual más el porcentaje de las comisiones y primas...o sea, que en la práctica...si sube más de un 150%:.

c) Si montara otro derivado financiero enmarañado sobre el activo que posee, o sea, sobre la opción sobre la que ha pagado la prima. :

14.- Pero este tipo de derivados sobre el subyacente expuesto no se realizan en el mercado. Motivos:

- El primigenio y principal: porque como todos os habreis dado cuenta SON UNA AUTÉNTICA MIERDA.

- Porque nadie tendría vergüenza torera para cobrar una comisión sobre esta mierda de activo.

- Porque requiere de una brutal revalorización para que el primavera que compre la opción gane dinero.

- Porque el mercado ofrece productos infinitamente mejores para invertir en plata, tanto en opciones como en futuros.

15.- Pero además para más INRI de Monster, su argumento es ABSOLUTAMENTE FALAZ...los "covered call" no son gratis para quien tiene las monedas...ya que existe un "coste de oportunidad" que es el beneficio potencial que se podría obtener de ese capital en cualquier otra inversión...ya que si enajenas las monedas y vas corto...después puede que tengas que comprarlas más caras si no las consigues y el optante decide solicitar la entrega podrías perder mucho capital (y precisamente lo que se buscaba al emitir las opciones era rentabilidad sin riesgo).

16.- Creo haber argumentado de forma inteligible para todos...es algo obvio que todo la entelequia y la palabrería ha quedado en agua de borrajas. Sencillamente el producto era una mierda...por eso nadie lo aplicará. Y os aseguro que si fuera genial, nos copiarían la idea los intermediarios financieros.

Pero lo fundamental de mi exposición no es mostrar quién la tiene más grande -como algunos pueden pensar- sino exponer que si uno no se lo curra...el Monster queda como un genio nos quiere mostrar como gilipollas a los demás...cuando la cruda realidad es que él se gana la vida "pasando" monedas -algo dignísimo, ya que todos hemos de llenar la despensa de casa-...pero va de listo inventándose muchas tonterías inaplicables en la realidad.

Mi consejo es que compreis plata, pero intentad evitar las monedas de 12 euros, ya que existen mejores posibilidades en el mercado. Tener alguna pieza está muy bien por coleccionismo, pero no es una buena inversión.

Os lo digo de buena fe, y sin ir de listo...pero haced lo que más os convenga en virtud del ejercicio del libre albedrío.


----------



## tiogilito888 (1 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pensándolo bien, le voy a retar (otros dirán "encular") yo a usted.
> 
> Le voy a plantear el juego de los derivados de forma muy verosimil: Se lo voy a proponer a usted mismo. Y como dicen los yankees: "Now you put your money where your mouth is".
> 
> ...



Vuelve a sus payasadas que no interesan a nadie, prefiero adquirir futuros de plata en Chicago, ya que el precio de la plata está muy bajo, y el riesgo actual es mínimo, mientras que el potencial es elevadísimo. Además del Chicago Board Of Trade me fio infinitamente más que de Vd.

Nunca compraría monedas de plata del BdE con un señoreaje de más del 140%, ni recomiendo hacerlo a nadie. Hay opciones infinitamente mejores. Yo intento ofrecer buenos consejos para que la gente tenga su propio discernimiento sobre la mejor opción. No vomitar gilipolleces para parecer más listo en materia financiera.

Además sus primas son abusivas...jajajajajaja, no ha de ir de listo por ofrecer derivados que van contra la dinámica habitual del mercado.

Realmente las monedas de 12 euros no son una buena opción, pero son infinitamente mejores que los Monsterderivados, jajajajajajaja.

Que cada cual tome lo que más le interese.

PS.- Y por cierto, Sr. Monster, ya estoy preparando una macro-operación en el mercado argentífero...creo en lo que digo, y lo llevaré a término. Y gracias por preocuparse de mis existencias de plata.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

Evidentemente la longitud de la respuesta es directamente proporcional a la profundidad del enculamiento.

Huye usted cual cobarde por los cerros de Úbeda. Le he propuesto un trato muy simple, que si fuese coherente consigo mismo, no puede rechazar.

Además escribe unas sartas de bobadas que demuestran lo que ya sabíamos: No tiene usted ni zorra.




tiogilito888 dijo:


> Como Monster no entra al trapo, de hecho, ni siquiera sale de toriles...habrá que asaetarlo para que envista un poco.
> 
> Os explico la estrategia que tiene miedo de explicar.
> 
> ...



Aún no ha descrito la transacción y lo escrito es falso. La transacción tiene beneficio inmediato independientemente de la evolución de la plata.



> 5.- Pero claro...mientras ese capital tiene un seguro gratuito intrínseco al contenido del propio metal, por el contrario no obtiene ninguna rentabilidad. Ya que no se puede ingresar en ninguna entidad de crédito como depósito...ya que nadie nos garantiza que nos devolvieran monedas de plata. Quedarían exonerados en la devolución si nos entregaran dinero de papel.
> 
> 6.- ¿Qué hacer?. Cha-chaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaán. Pues la cuadratura del círculo...cosas que se hacen en Wall Street, pero en plan castizo: derivados financieros cuyo subyacente sean esas monedas de 12 euros almacenadas debajo de la cama que no proporcionan ningún rendimiento.
> 
> ...



Se equivoca. Esta usted suponiendo que voy a operar en España, y confunde usted comprar y vender contratos con ser un broker. En España no conozco brokers de commodities que permitan a un particular vender contratos, pero en otros paises si se puede...Además...ni siquiera necesito operar con un broker de commodities ahora que el ETF SLV tiene opciones.

Es usted muy paleto. 




> 10.- Pero Monster es un buen chaval...venga, que se enrolla. Obviemos las obligaciones administrativas, y la legislación en defensa del Inversor o el Consumidor. Venga...le otorgamos la licencia para que pueda operar.



Otra sarta de bobadas.



> 11.- Tenemos al broker/emisor (Monster) y una normativa "ad hoc" para que ningún forero pueda calificarlo de "trilero" (aunque a él le encanta catalogar así a otros).



Sigue persistiendo en el mismo error estúpido. Es como decir que para comprar y vender acciones tiene uno que ser un broker. Jo,jo,jo,...qué nivel Manuel !!



> Tenemos los activos subyacentes (las monedas de 12 euros de plata metidas en el calcetín).
> 
> Pues ahora tendríamos que definir el contrato (os pongo un ejemplo, ya que éste era el trabajo de la fiera de las finanzas Monster):



Pues los contratos de futuros que puedo comprar/vender están todos predefinidos. Incluso los hay mini.



> - Plazo del contrato: fecha límite para ejercer la opción.
> 
> - Liquidación del contrato: opción de tipo americana, que se puede llevar a cabo en cualquier momento, incluido la fecha del vencimiento.
> 
> - Nominal del contrato: pongamos, por ejemplo, 100 monedas de 12 euros.



Ya veo que no ha entendido que me basta operar con los contratos existentes en Silver. Piense, piense, que sigue sin entender nada...



> - La prima: el precio variable de la opción, que fluctúa en el mercado durante toda la vida de la misma (también se llama cotización de la opción).
> 
> - La divisa de cotización (en principio, euros).
> 
> ...



Evidentemente la teoría de Black-Scholes de valuación de opciones le sobrepasa ampliamente...Pero no se preocupe...En cualquier calculadora financiera basta con meter los datos y pulsar un botón. Evidentemente no lo ha hecho en su vida. Es trivial. Cualquier estudiante de primer año en finanzas lo sabe hacer.

Por cierto, que las "griegas" a las que uno se refiere habitualmente cuando habla de opciones no son esas...Debería usted saberlo...Se ha confundido de copy-paste.

Le recomiendo el libro de Hull y el de Willmott para que vaya aprendiendo lo básico.



> 13.- Llegados a este punto necesitamos a un comprador de la opción, sería el optante...pero en adelante lo llamaremos "primavera".
> 
> El primavera ha de pagar la comisión del broker, la prima de la opción y caso de ejercitar la opción, el precio de la misma.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente desconoce usted todo de las estrategias básicas y los spreads que muchas veces requieren comprar opciones que están muy "out of the money".



> 14.- Pero este tipo de derivados sobre el subyacente expuesto no se realizan en el mercado. Motivos:
> 
> - El primigenio y principal: porque como todos os habreis dado cuenta SON UNA AUTÉNTICA MIERDA.
> 
> ...




Es usted un mendrugo y habla de lo que desconoce. 

Al cierre de hoy el open interest de los calls con vencimiento en enero del 2010 con strike en $35 para SLV es de 1012 contratos (código YGQAI por si supiese mirarlo que lo dudo). Se lo traduzco. Sólo en ese strike prize hay 1012 contratos negociados. Hay gente comprándolos que está apostando por la onza de plata a mucho más de $35.

¿No se negocian? ¿De qué está usted hablando? 




> 15.- Pero además para más INRI de Monster, su argumento es ABSOLUTAMENTE FALAZ...los "covered call" no son gratis para quien tiene las monedas...ya que existe un "coste de oportunidad" que es el beneficio potencial que se podría obtener de ese capital en cualquier otra inversión...ya que si enajenas las monedas y vas corto...después puede que tengas que comprarlas más caras si no las consigues y el optante decide solicitar la entrega podrías perder mucho capital (y precisamente lo que se buscaba al emitir las opciones era rentabilidad sin riesgo).



El tener un plan de negocio con un 10% de rendimiento anual y por adelantado garantizado no está mal...nada mal...El único problema es acumular muchas monedas para llevarlo a cabo con un capital importante. Por ello me conformo con ganar unos mil eurillos invirtiendo unos 7000.



> 16.- Creo haber argumentado de forma inteligible para todos...es algo obvio que todo la entelequia y la palabrería ha quedado en agua de borrajas. Sencillamente el producto era una mierda...por eso nadie lo aplicará. Y os aseguro que si fuera genial, nos copiarían la idea los intermediarios financieros.



No ha argumentado nada. Ha pretendido que las opciones "out of the money" no se negocian en los mercados, y eso cualquiera mínimamente enterado sabe que es falso.

Además, si estuviese algo más enterado, sabría que hay Hedge Funds que basan su estrategia en ello. En particular el del famoso Taleb.



> Pero lo fundamental de mi exposición no es mostrar quién la tiene más grande -como algunos pueden pensar- sino exponer que si uno no se lo curra...el Monster queda como un genio nos quiere mostrar como gilipollas a los demás...cuando la cruda realidad es que él se gana la vida "pasando" monedas -algo dignísimo, ya que todos hemos de llenar la despensa de casa-...pero va de listo inventándose muchas tonterías inaplicables en la realidad.



Creo que lo fundamental de su exposición ha sido precisamente exponer a todas luces su ignorancia. No es ignorante el que no sabe. Es ignorante el que ignora que no sabe y encima se permita dar lecciones. Se ha retratado.



> Mi consejo es que compreis plata, pero intentad evitar las monedas de 12 euros, ya que existen mejores posibilidades en el mercado. Tener alguna pieza está muy bien por coleccionismo, pero no es una buena inversión.
> 
> Os lo digo de buena fe, y sin ir de listo...pero haced lo que más os convenga en virtud del ejercicio del libre albedrío.



Debería usted guardarse los consejos financieros. Con semejante ignorancia financiera que ha demostrado no puede entender una puta mierda de lo que pasa en el mercado de la plata...y encima pretende venir a dar lecciones...

Dediquese a la numismática que lo demás le viene demasiado grande....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Vuelve a sus payasadas que no interesan a nadie, prefiero adquirir futuros de plata en Chicago, ya que el precio de la plata está muy bajo, y el riesgo actual es mínimo, mientras que el potencial es elevadísimo. Además del Chicago Board Of Trade me fio infinitamente más que de Vd.
> 
> Nunca compraría monedas de plata del BdE con un señoreaje de más del 140%, ni recomiendo hacerlo a nadie. Hay opciones infinitamente mejores. Yo intento ofrecer buenos consejos para que la gente tenga su propio discernimiento sobre la mejor opción. No vomitar gilipolleces para parecer más listo en materia financiera.
> 
> ...



Ya veo que se raja....ja,ja,ja,ja,ja,...

Nada, compre futuros. A esperar que se mueva en su sentido...

Evidentemente lo que no entiende es la diferencia entre ganancia segura y pelotazo plausible...

Por cierto, cuando vaya de turismo por Chicago me lo dice que un amigo mio le paseará por el CBOT. Ya sabrá que desde el 9-11 no permiten visitas de turistas...


----------



## Akita (1 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Como Monster no entra al trapo, de hecho, ni siquiera sale de toriles...habrá que asaetarlo para que *envista* un poco.



Pese a que usted insista en compararse con Shakespeare y Julio César (sic), yo le encuentro más parecido con Wilson Pacheco Morales.







Vi guater, mai frien...


----------



## pizzpireta (1 May 2009)

Akita dijo:


> Pese a que usted insista en compararse con Shakespeare y Julio César (sic), yo le encuentro más parecido con Wilson Pacheco Morales.



EMBISTA de mi ignorancia y tras comprobar que google no es omniscio, me veo obligada a preguntar, con más miedo que vergüenza, ¿quién es el tal Wilson?


----------



## zipote_ca (1 May 2009)

Una ejemplo buenisimo monstruo .


----------



## merche400 (1 May 2009)

Interesante...interesante...

no he pillado una en bola...pero interesante el debate...


----------



## tiogilito888 (1 May 2009)

En primer lugar, he de decir que escribir a altas horas de la noche propicia la generación de erratas ortográficas, ya que uno está cansado y baja la guardia. Esto da lugar a que las garrapatas intelectuales (cuyo nivel nunca pasó de Gloria Fuertes) se regocijen y hagan escarnio...aunque ellas no pasan de comentarios monolineales con un contenido infantiloide de cagarse.

Son gente manififiestamente mediocre con alma de burócrata sindical. Semejantes individuos son parásitos del esfuerzo ajeno...sin que ellos reporten nada a la sociedad. De hecho, os podeis fijar todos sobre la profundidad y contenido de los mensajes en los hilos de los metales.

Respecto a Monster: hay que darle de comer aparte. Bueno ya se lo toma él, ya que siempre actúa de forma insidiosa intentando desgranar todos las exposiciones de su interlocutor para rebatir todos y cada uno de los puntos. Sus lemas son "quien calla, otorga" y el de Goebbels "una mentira repetida mil veces se convierte en una verdad".

Es un talibán forero cuyo objetivo vital es aparecer como el más listo de la clase. Y para ello utilizará tropecientas mil argucias si es menester. Es su objetivo vital, supongo que por su incontrolable vanidad y la desatención que sufre por parte de su entorno...pero eso son conjeturas mías: pasemos a HECHOS CONTRASTABLES:

1.- Se erigió como "la kriptonita de los bancos" y a gente como Emilio Botín que es rico, nació rico y dejará una copiosa fortuna a sus herederos, le importa una polla las tonterías de alguien que se gana la vida colocando monedas por encargo, comisionista y pasaorero.

Los bancos continuan con unos extraordinarios beneficios para el momento económico vigente. Evidentemente en el sistema financiero es fraudulento, pero si cayera, no sería por las radiaciones emanantes de un individuo que carga unos eurillos por moneda para llenar la despensa. No hay más misterio. Botín es rico, y Monster un pobre diablo que vive de los encargos. (Y en otras circunstancias, a mí me sudaría la polla su forma de adquirir los garbanzos, pero coño, es que parece que Soros o Buffet a su lado son aprendices, cuando sus propuestas de derivados son infantiloides).

2.- No obstante lo anterior, además es un genio de las finanzas. El tiparraco comentó la posibilidad de emitir derivados financieros sobre las monedas de 12 euros de plata.

Ese producto NO existe en el mercado. Ni existirá nunca. Nadie lo hará. Ni lo hará el mismo Monster. La razón de todo ello es porque el producto es UNA AUTÉNTICA MIERDA. No argumentemos más, es pura basura. Y yo insto a quien tenga a algún conocido en el mundo de las finanzas que rebata este enfoque.

Sus argumentos son absolutamente peregrinos y sin adentrarse en el transfondo real. No se hace porque es basura. Y si fuera genial, le copiarían la idea las Sociedades y las Agencias de Bolsa...no os quepa duda.

Pero él no dará su brazo a torcer, persistirá en lo que carece de realismo. 

Os lo dejo claro:

a) Adquirir monedas de plata de 12 € es una de las peores formas de adquirir plata en este momento. El señoreaje de más del 140% no puede justificarse con la posibilidad de tener dinero líquido. Evidentemente prefiero dinero con plata que dinero de papel, pero es bastante peor que otras formas de adquirir metal.

b) La propuesta de derivado financiero de Monster es una porquería, y nadie medianamente inteligente la seguirá -ni siquiera sus adláteres y liendres varias que orbitan a su alrededor-. A nadie preocupará. Nadie copiará la idea. Sencillamente porque las ideas-basura, se tiran a la papelera.

Aunque en realidad, todavía no ha realizado ninguna estrategia: es tan sólo palabrería y ganar pasta con una prima de opción que rebasa abusivamente a todos los productos financieros del MEFF.

3.- La realidad es que Monster no para y se hace excepcionalmente pesado y cansino. Yo me voy a ver forzado a seguirle el juego, ya que es insufrible. Para él esto es la vida, y disfuta desmenuzando cada carácter de mi texto. Pero para mí, es una agonía, ya que o le sigues el juego o aparece como un triunfador que deja como gilipollas al resto.

Sinceramente, foreros, ¿creéis que tengo que aguantar gilipolleces del estilo de que para invertir en el CBOT tenga que ir a Chicago?. Pero el Monster quiere lucirse...no hace falta ir allí. De la misma forma que para comprar acciones de The Coca-Cola Company no es necesario ir a Atlanta.

A mí ya me cansa la presente situación, ya que se pierde el tiempo en confrontaciones infructuosas, cuando se puede hacer mejor uso del mismo, en vez de padecer semejantes situaciones luctuosas.

Venga, Monster, hagamos una tregua, no eres un "pasaorero", sino un egregio comerciante internacional del mercado de los metales preciosos y el más ínclito genio de las finanzas que ha parido madre. ¿¿¿Hace una tregua??? .


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> Una ejemplo buenisimo monstruo .



Gracias. Supongo que se refiera al trato que le propongo a TioG. 

He intentado que con ello se entienda, sin recurrir a ningún conocimiento de derivados, como se puede arbitrar con las monedas de 12 euros.


La pregunta que hago ahora al foro es la siguiente:

*¿Cuanto estaríais dispuestos a pagar hoy por poder comprar dentro de un año el Kg de plata a 750 euros?*

Creo que vamos a empezar a poder hacer negocios serios.




monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pensándolo bien, le voy a retar (otros dirán "encular") yo a usted.
> 
> Le voy a plantear el juego de los derivados de forma muy verosimil: Se lo voy a proponer a usted mismo. Y como dicen los yankees: "Now you put your money where your mouth is".
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> En primer lugar, he de decir que escribir a altas horas de la noche propicia la generación de erratas ortográficas, ya que uno está cansado y baja la guardia. Esto da lugar a que las garrapatas intelectuales (cuyo nivel nunca pasó de Gloria Fuertes) se regocijen y hagan escarnio...aunque ellas no pasan de comentarios monolineales con un contenido infantiloide de cagarse.
> 
> Son gente manififiestamente mediocre con alma de burócrata sindical. Semejantes individuos son parásitos del esfuerzo ajeno...sin que ellos reporten nada a la sociedad. De hecho, os podeis fijar todos sobre la profundidad y contenido de los mensajes en los hilos de los metales.
> 
> ...



Todo esto es blablabla sin ningún contenido ni argumentación seria. Los foreros apreciarán.



> 2.- No obstante lo anterior, además es un genio de las finanzas. El tiparraco comentó la posibilidad de emitir derivados financieros sobre las monedas de 12 euros de plata.



Evidentemente sigue sin entender nada. Lea atentamente y verá que jamás he propuesto emitir derivados sobre las monedas de 12 euros. Basta con utilizar los derivados que existen sobre la plata (por ejemplos las opciones disponibles del ETF SLV).



> Ese producto NO existe en el mercado. Ni existirá nunca. Nadie lo hará. Ni lo hará el mismo Monster. La razón de todo ello es porque el producto es UNA AUTÉNTICA MIERDA. No argumentemos más, es pura basura. Y yo insto a quien tenga a algún conocido en el mundo de las finanzas que rebata este enfoque.



Claro que el producto no existe. NI LO NECESITO PARA MI ARBITRAJE. 

Usted es un poco duro de mollera ¿verdad?



> Sus argumentos son absolutamente peregrinos y sin adentrarse en el transfondo real. No se hace porque es basura. Y si fuera genial, le copiarían la idea las Sociedades y las Agencias de Bolsa...no os quepa duda.



Rebátalos si puede. Aquí no da ningún argumento.

Y no se preocupe que mis ideas ya me las ha copiado (pagando) algún hedge fund.



El resto sigue siendo el mismo blablabla de siempre sin ningún argumento.

Siga usted pontificando que está quedando a la altura del betún.




> Pero él no dará su brazo a torcer, persistirá en lo que carece de realismo.
> 
> Os lo dejo claro:
> 
> ...


----------



## pizzpireta (1 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> en primer lugar, he de decir...



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tiogilito888 (1 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Anda usted anunciando a bombo y platillo el próximo boom de la plata (por ejemplo, http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...que-el-oro-google-page-rankingoximo-boom.html ). Hoy la plata cotizaba a 300 euros el kilo. Sin duda usted está convencido que en un año habrá, por lo menos, triplicado el precio. Pongamos entorno a los 900 euros (aunque todos sabemos que ha repetido en múltiples ocasiones que se pondrá en los $50/oz o 1600 euros el kilo).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tiogilito888 (1 May 2009)

pizzpireta dijo:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



No abuses más de nuestra paciencia: no transcribas nunca más las onomatopeyas de tu vibrador .


----------



## pizzpireta (1 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> No abuses más de nuestra paciencia: no transcribas nunca más las onomatopeyas de tu vibrador .



No me gusta tener que irme de este hilo sin saber quién es el tal Wilson (porque no es el de Maremagnum ¿verdad?) pero ante semejante despliegue de ingenio en sus ataques no me queda más remedio que poner pies en polvorosa antes de que mi prez quede en entredicho. Invertiré en euros de chocolate, ¡qué remedio!.

Besitos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

pizzpireta dijo:


> No me gusta tener que irme de este hilo sin saber quién es el tal Wilson (porque no es el de Maremagnum ¿verdad?) pero ante semejante despliegue de ingenio en sus ataques no me queda más remedio que poner pies en polvorosa antes de que mi prez quede en entredicho. Invertiré en euros de chocolate, ¡qué remedio!.
> 
> Besitos.



Es que acaba de ser enculado en este hilo con un palo de fregona y sólo piensa en el vibrador...Cuando está fuera de sí muestra su vertiente misógina. Pero no se deje amedrentar. Dele por el culo que le gusta.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

> Decir mentiras no le proporciona más razón.
> 
> Le reto a que copie el mensaje donde expuse que estoy convencido de que la plata habrá, cuando menos, triplicado el precio en un año.
> 
> ...



No desvíe el tema.

Veo que no tiene argumentos para rebatir el arbitraje y se ha dado cuenta de lo que rebuznaba pensando que estaba proponiendo crear derivados sobre las monedas de 12 euros. La deflación argumentaria en sus últimos mensajes es evidente. Diganos. Cual es la opción: 



TioGilito888 dijo:


> Pueden pasar varias cosas:
> 
> 1.- Que lo intente y haga el ridículo delante del foro.
> 2.- Que ponga las excusas más peregrinas en contra de mi persona para no intentarlo.
> 3.- Que Vd. tenga razón y quede como un genio financiero ante todos.



Se la voy a decir:

4.-Que Monster le da una lección a TioG que es un cateto financiero.



Joder, joder, joder,...no darse cuenta solito de que los derivados existentes sobre la plata son suficientes es de premio MELÓN del foro. Le nomino para los OWNEDS más sonados....(y la nocturnidad no es excusa como pretende) 

Curese ese EGO.


----------



## tiogilito888 (1 May 2009)

Sr. Monster, no insista, ya que es palmario que ni yo ni ningún forero le vamos a adquirir Mierdaderivados de la Señorita Pepis.

¿Por qué no desarrolla un Leveraged ETF cuyo activo subyacente sea la kriptonita?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Sr. Monster, no insista, ya que es palmario que ni yo ni ningún forero le vamos a adquirir Mierdaderivados de la Señorita Pepis.
> 
> ¿Por qué no desarrolla un Leveraged ETF cuyo activo subyacente sea la kriptonita?



Jo,jo,jo,...TioG reducido a su mínima expresión...Ya no sólo no hay argumentos... ¡no hay nada! Dos frases y chistes malos... Vaya planchazo creer que proponía crear un derivado de monedas de 12 euros. Medio foro anda descojonándose de su idea peregrina.

Y por cierto, no hable por los demás foreros...que la mayoría saben moverse mejor que usted en finanzas. Su única contribución de negocio es rayar monedas de 12 euros...¿No se le ocurre nada mejor? Si quiere contribuir al foro en algo, cuente historias de moneditas que es de lo que sabe.


Vaya tunda le ha caido...¿Qué tal? ¿Consigue sentarse?


----------



## tiogilito888 (1 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ...¿Qué tal? ¿Consigue sentarse?



Monster se preocupa por mi culo, jajajajajajajaja. Esas desviaciones le pierden. 

Mi trasero no está a su disposición eso ya debería saberlo, ¿será cierto aquello de que "piensa el maricón que todo el mundo es de su condición"?. Luego no insista en obtener los culos ajenos indisponibles.

Sus derivados financieros son una mierda, que SÍ SE BASABAN EN EL EMPLEO DE LAS MONEDAS DE 12 EUROS COMO SUBYACENTE. Nadie en el mercado lo ha hecho ni lo hará, ya que es una mierda. Desafortunadamente su incursión en el mundo de las altas finanzas ha sido un auténtico fiasco, una quimera inalcanzable, una meta fuera de su alcance. Nadie plagiara semejante idiotez de propuesta de contrato financiero.

Me alegro profundamente que los foreros no contraten mierdaderivados de los que ha ofrecido públicamente en los posts pretéritos. Y a lo mejor, mis comentarios han servido para hacer que muchos de ellos infraponderen la inversión en monedas de 12 euros de plata.

Una vez que la banca parece que se está recuperando y sus perniciosos efectos sobre ella parecen nulos, confío en que se despoje de la soberbia de creerse el ombligo del mundo de los mercados financieros...y por supuesto, nunca olvide, que como se lleva la comida al buche es cargando unos euritos por moneda. Usted probablemente sea un excelente vendemonedas pasaorero y le felicito por ello...

Gracias por preocuparse por mí...que consiga aquello que le hace feliz, aunque yo no se lo pueda brindar. Pero busque...seguro que encuentra culos muy interesantes, para dar y tomar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Monster se preocupa por mi culo, jajajajajajajaja. Esas desviaciones le pierden.
> 
> Mi trasero no está a su disposición eso ya debería saberlo, ¿será cierto aquello de que "piensa el maricón que todo el mundo es de su condición"?. Luego no insista en obtener los culos ajenos indisponibles.
> 
> ...



De nuevo una profunda argumentación de las que ya nos tiene acostumbrados nuestro rayamonedas enculado...

Sigue sin entender nada...El arbitraje se basa en la plata que contienen las monedas de 12 euros y los derivados existentes en el mercado sobre plata (no sobre monedas de 12 euros (!?))..., y por otra parte en el valor facial.

No sea tan mendrugo, que creo que debería haber captado la idea. Que usted no sepa como operar con derivados de forma eficiente no quiere decir que otros no sepamos hacerlo facilmente.

Sólo me preocupo por usted porque hace tiempo que no se daba en el foro a alguien por el culo de forma tan contundente. Me preocupa por si puede sentarse ya, y por su EGO que ha quedado muy maltrecho. Veo que el tema de los culos masculinos le pone. Al final el del tag "TioGili sodomita" va a tener más razón que un santo.

Por cierto...aún no ha elegido:



TioGilito888 dijo:


> Pueden pasar varias cosas:
> 
> 1.- Que lo intente y haga el ridículo delante del foro.
> 2.- Que ponga las excusas más peregrinas en contra de mi persona para no intentarlo.
> 3.- Que Vd. tenga razón y quede como un genio financiero ante todos.


----------



## tiogilito888 (2 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> [...]enculado...[...]
> 
> 
> Sólo me preocupo por usted [...] por el culo de forma tan contundente. Me preocupa por si puede sentarse ya, y por su EGO que ha quedado muy maltrecho. Veo que el tema de los culos masculinos le pone. Al final el del tag "TioGili sodomita" [...].



Monsterporculator: ¿No comprendes lo que es un NO?. Si te dicen que no, es que NO. Aprende a respetar los culos ajenos.

JAJAJAJAJAJA, no va el tipejo y pone en el post que se preocupa por mi culo :...menuda maricona. Creo que a tí las chapas te gustan más que las monedas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Monsterporculator: ¿No comprendes lo que es un NO?. Si te dicen que no, es que NO. Aprende a respetar los culos ajenos.
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJA, no va el tipejo y pone en el post que se preocupa por mi culo :...menuda maricona. Creo que a tí las chapas te gustan más que las monedas



Profunda argumentación. Ya veo que prefiere hablar del tema de los culos que el de las finanzas...que le viene muy grande... Vaya ridículo ha hecho Señor "covered called"...o era "ass covered"...o "ass called"...?


----------



## Ahorroman (2 May 2009)

¿Por que destrozais cada post en los que interveniís??


----------



## zipote_ca (2 May 2009)

Creo que juegan en otra liga y esta les aburre.


----------



## tiogilito888 (2 May 2009)

Ahorroman dijo:


> ¿Por que destrozais cada post en los que interveniís??



Supongo que querrá decir "hilo" en lugar de "post".

Mire Vd., quien vaya leyendo los comentarios de semejante sujeto podrá comprobar que son insufribles. Parece que sea el genio de las finanzas del blog, que sepa más que nadie...pero la realidad es que ofrece ideas que nadie va a copiar porque son una auténtica mierda -como la justificación de la inversión en monedas de 12 euros y los "covered call gratis".-

Si existe un producto financiero "gratis" yo me pido 3 trillones...más que nada por si suena la flauta y me forro de verdad con algo que tuvo un coste cero y ningún riesgo.

Eso sería como hallar el "perpetuum mobile" de las finanzas. En realidad, cualquier producto financiero tiene un coste...y no hay contratos financieros que generen derechos y obligaciones "gratis".

"Gratis" en finanzas no hay nada. Como si adquirir monedas de 12 euros no tuviera un gran coste: es el concepto llamado "coste de oportunidad", o sea, el potencial beneficio que se pudiera obtener destinando ese dinero a otra inversión.

Y si alguien, en lugar de adquirir las monedas, hiciera un contrato de cobertura, o un seguro, para responder de las obligaciones contraídas, ello no tendría un coste 0. Ni muchísimo menos.

Todo contrato financiero genera derechos y obligaciones. Y NADIE está dispuesto a asumir riesgos sin ganar nada. De la misma forma que no se pueden generar "covered call" gratis. Eso es de cajón.

Y ante ello, alguien le ha de parar los pies. Yo estoy cansado de que se haga el genio de las finanzas de la clase...intentando dejar a los demás como gilipollas. Cuando muchos de los aquí lectores hemos hecho negocios infinitamente más rentables que los que ha hecho él -y sé objetivamente de lo que hablo...no doy palos de ciego-.

Por un lado intenta despreciar a los demás para encumbrarse él, y por el otro va a la Plaza Mayor para explicarnos que ha "exprimido" a un vendedor de monedas en una operación de 9 euros...

A mí, no me cuadra. Aquí no hay altas finanzas internacionales, sino un chamarilero en acción. Me parece muy bien que cada cual se gane las habichuelas como pueda, es algo dignísimo. Pero no que denoste al resto, yendo de Soros, cuando uno es un recadero pasaorero. Eso es todo. NO hay más.

En otras circunstancias, nunca me adentraría en las actuaciones de ningún forero. Incluso tampoco haría escarnio de lo de "la kriptonita de los bancos"...me lo tomaría a guasa. Pero, joder, es que es muy pesado y cansino. Pero si no se le paran los pies, siempre se ha de salir con la suya.

Yo os doy un consejo...y éste sí que es gratis total:

Quien crea que es un genio de las finanzas, pues que le compre un krugerrand (le dará a ganar unos 25 o 30 eurillos)...y hable mal del Tiogilito, para que baje la guardia...y al final le sonsaque información por valor de millones de euros.

Pero la realidad es que él no ganará millones de euros, en información que no aplica para sus inversiones -evidentemente no hará nunca ningún derivado de monedas de plata de 12 euros...es es obvio, ya que NUNCA NADIE LO HARÁ-...sino que se gana los garbanzos vendiendo ese krugerrand.

Y quien ponga en cuarentena sus exposiciones, pues que se adentre en lo que dice, que relea...aunque emplee mucho tiempo, se dará cuenta de la realidad: que detrás de la jerga financiera sólo hay humo. Y esta fogata la ha creado para enaltecer su ego...

El segundo consejo gratis es que nadie acumule monedas de 12 euros, aunque sí se puedan adquirir algunas piezas como colección o para regalar. Hay fórmulas mucho más interesantes para invertir, especialmente desde las últimas correcciones del metal. Desafortunadamente, nuestra energía se diluye en baldías escaramuzas improductivas. Confío en que los dioses nos deparen mejor fortuna a todos, y que se pueda progresar en el conocimiento de la inversión metalífera.


----------



## Depeche (2 May 2009)

Me parece muy triste que tanto Tiogilito como Monsterspeculator esten destrozando este hilo con sus descalificaciones personales y monologos,a mi personalemente ya me cansa,creo que deberian abrir un hilo especial con titulo: "Descalificaciones entre Tiogilito y Monsterspeculator", ahí podrían seguir con sus tema personales, y a quien le interese entraría a leer. Pero creo que este hilo debería utilizarse para lo que en un principio se creó.
Es mi opinión personal,espero no haber ofendido a nadie, no es mi intención.


----------



## Germain (2 May 2009)

Depeche dijo:


> Me parece muy triste que tanto Tiogilito como Monsterspeculator esten destrozando este hilo con sus descalificaciones personales y monologos,a mi personalemente ya me cansa,creo que deberian abrir un hilo especial con titulo: "Descalificaciones entre Tiogilito y Monsterspeculator", ahí podrían seguir con sus tema personales, y a quien le interese entraría a leer. Pero creo que este hilo debería utilizarse para lo que en un principio se creó.
> Es mi opinión personal,espero no haber ofendido a nadie, no es mi intención.



Los hilos sobre metales preciosos levantan pasiones, si no son estos dos, es el segundaresidencia, y si no Trax & Votin. Sí, cansa un poco.


----------



## tiogilito888 (2 May 2009)

Depeche dijo:


> Me parece muy triste que tanto Tiogilito como Monsterspeculator esten destrozando este hilo con sus descalificaciones personales y monologos,a mi personalemente ya me cansa,creo que deberian abrir un hilo especial con titulo: "Descalificaciones entre Tiogilito y Monsterspeculator", ahí podrían seguir con sus tema personales, y a quien le interese entraría a leer. Pero creo que este hilo debería utilizarse para lo que en un principio se creó.
> Es mi opinión personal,espero no haber ofendido a nadie, no es mi intención.



Yo sí he dejado clarísimo cuál es mi criterio, tanto numismático como financiero, acerca de estas monedas. Ahora bien, quien pretenda emitir derivados financieros con ellas, que lo haga...si algún "primavera" decide adquirirlos, será su problema.

Y siento profundamente que mi animadversión personal con algún forero insidioso les cause tanto malestar. Ya quisiera yo ponerle fin a tan desagradable situación.


----------



## Germain (2 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Y siento profundamente que mi animadversión personal con algún forero insidioso les cause tanto malestar. Ya quisiera yo ponerle fin a tan desagradable situación.



Es fácil ------> IGNORE


----------



## Ulisses (2 May 2009)

Pues lo cierto es que yo sigo con gran interés sus diatribas y ello por dos razones fundamentales:

Ambos me resultan simpáticos y creo que gozan de un buen nivel académico e intelectual. No los cambio por un Madrid-Barça ni por todas las monedas de 12 euros del BdE. 

La discusión engrandece el foro y conviene a los que deciden invertir una parte de sus ahorros en metales. Los acuerdos colusorios entre comerciantes perjudican la información y el libre mercado.

Y, finalmente, creo que ambos se comportarían de otro modo si se encontrasen tomando unas cañas. El foro y el anonimato que proporciona nos hace a todos un poco histriónicos en nuestra forma de expresarnos.


----------



## Germain (2 May 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Pues lo cierto es que yo sigo con gran interés sus diatribas y ello por dos razones fundamentales:
> 
> Ambos me resultan simpáticos y creo que gozan de un buen nivel académico e intelectual. No los cambio por un Madrid-Barça ni por todas las monedas de 12 euros del BdE.
> 
> ...



No te voy a negar que las discursiones que se montan tienen cosas aprovechables, mucho más que las de los trolletes que nos visitan, pero a veces cansa tener que separar tanta paja.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 May 2009)

Vamos a ver. Lo que realmente sobra aquí son las descalificaciones gratuitas de TioGilito, que en cuanto no encuentra argumentos empieza faltando. Además con posts gratuitamente largos, y de un soporífero insoportable. Por mi parte, le trataré con todo el respeto que cualquiera merece si no empieza insultando. No le tengo ninguna "animadversión personal" como él si proclama de mi.

Por otra parte creo que la discusión es interesante en el sentido que demuestra todo el interés de poder arbitrar la ventaja que brinda el BdE vendiendo monedas de plata por su valor facial y comprometiéndose a recomprarlas por el valor facial. No es un arbitraje que permita a nadie hacerse millonario, pues para ello se necesitarían acumular ingentes cantidades de monedas de 12 euros. Sin embargo he demostrado bastante claramente como se puede realizar un arbitraje con un modesto beneficio inmediato. Creo que el ejemplo que he puesto es bastanto pedagógico y todo el que lo lea lo entenderá perfectamente. La clave es preguntarse: ¿Cuanto estarías dispuestos a pagar ahora por poder comprar un Kg de plata dentro de un año a 750 euros (por ejemplo)? Está claro que eso tiene un precio. Personalmente sin problema pagaba 1 euro por Kg. Cualquier cantidad pagada es beneficio inmediato y seguro por el arbitraje que he descrito. Además puede tener un interés para el que lo oferta como el que lo compra (por ejemplo cuando este último no tiene capital disponible para especular sobre la subida de la plata). Como os podéis imaginar, los derivados del mercado de la plata están suficientemente desarrollados para poder realizar la operación, y la propuesta a foreros es meramente ilustrativa.

Personalmente me he limitado a rebatir los falsos argumentos de TioGilito, que se resumían en:

(1) La idea peregrina que para hacer el arbitraje era necesario crear derivados específicos a las monedas de 12 euros.

(2) La falsa idea (debido a una clara falta de familiaridad con los mercados de derivados) que no se negociaban opciones de plata muy "out of the money" (esto significa, con "strike prize" muy lejos de la cotización actual).

Si aporta algún otro argumento será un placer rebatírselo. Todo lo demás, en particular insultos, sobra, no aporta, y cansa a los foreros, a los que aprovecho para agradecer su atención y seguimiento (eso de preferir las intervenciones a un Madrid-Barça llega al alma...2-6...mi más sentido pésame a los madridistas...y felicitaciones a los culés...).


----------



## Buster (3 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo que realmente sobra aquí son las descalificaciones gratuitas de TioGilito



Ni que tú cobrases por las tuyas.


----------



## tiogilito888 (3 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Lo que realmente sobra aquí son las descalificaciones gratuitas de TioGilito, que en cuanto no encuentra argumentos empieza faltando. Por mi parte, le trataré con todo el respeto que cualquiera merece si no empieza insultando. No le tengo ninguna "animadversión personal" como él si proclama de mi.
> 
> Por otra parte creo que la discusión es interesante en el sentido que demuestra todo el interés de poder arbitrar la ventaja que brinda el BdE vendiendo monedas de plata por su valor facial y comprometiéndose a recomprarlas por el valor facial. No es un arbitraje que permita a nadie hacerse millonario, pues para ello se necesitarían acumular ingentes cantidades de monedas de 12 euros. Sin embargo he demostrado bastante claramente como se puede realizar un arbitraje con un modesto beneficio inmediato. Creo que el ejemplo que he puesto es bastanto pedagógico y todo el que lo lea lo entenderá perfectamente. La clave es preguntarse: ¿Cuanto estarías dispuestos a pagar ahora por poder comprar un Kg de plata dentro de un año a 750 euros (por ejemplo)? Está claro que eso tiene un precio. Personalmente sin problema pagaba 1 euro por Kg. Cualquier cantidad pagada es beneficio inmediato y seguro por el arbitraje que he descrito. Como os podéis imaginar, los derivados del mercado de la plata están suficientemente desarrollados para poder hacer la operación.
> 
> ...



En torno al comentario:

1.- Mi idea es que si a algunos foreros no se les brindan una premisas claras, se les podría inducir a errores por inversiones inapropiadas. Ése ha sido el enfoque que he deseado exponer desde el principio.

Si mis cálculos son correctos, con la plata orbitando en torno a 300 euros el kg. en el "spot", la moneda de 12 euros española tiene un señoreaje del 141% por encima del valor del metal. En realidad, plata amonedada a precio del spot en pieza nueva NO SE PUEDE ADQUIRIR EN EL MERCADO A PRECIO DE SPOT, eso es cierto. Pero considero que el sobreprecio es excesivo, y que hay formas más potencialmente rentables de invertir en plata.

Comprar algunas piezas como colección o para regalar es una gran idea. Adquirir piezas como alternativa a tener estampitas del BCE en el calcetín, tampoco está mal. 

Pero a los foreros que deseen adentrarse en la inversión argentífera deben esquivar la tentación de adquirir estas monedas, y tomar posiciones algo más arriesgadas pero muy probablemente se alegrarán mucho más en el futuro.

Dicho lo anterior, cada cual es responsable de invertir como desee. Para los que se ilusionaban sobre el potencial numismático, ya expuse mi criterio poco optimista. Y sobre el tema financiero, ante la posibilidad del forero Monsterspeculator de realizar alguna transacción de índole financiera, mostré en principio mi escepticismo y después mi férrea oposición antes las argumentos expuestos.

Ojalá se aclare el asunto y salga a la luz el potencial de dicha inversión. Yo reconozco que no soy un experto en derivados financieros, pero sí sé "cómo me juego los cuartos", y puedo distinguir entre los potenciales negocios de los que son un mero desiderátum.

2.- Ahora vayamos a las consideraciones técnicas:

Lo primero es dejar claro que el BdE NO VENDE MONEDAS DE PLATA POR EL VALOR FACIAL Y SE COMPROMETE A RECOMPRARLAS POR EL MISMO VALOR. Forero Monsterspeculator, este comentario ha sido tan erróneo como desafortunado por su parte.

Por un lado no hay compraventa, sino cambio de moneda. No es una cuestión baladí para abordar el tema, sino crucial. Se ha de tener clara la terminología jurídica si se pretende la creación de un derivado financiero de esta índole, cuyo activo subyacente sea dicha moneda.

Por otro lado, el BdE nunca se ha comprometido a recomprar las monedas. En primer lugar porque el BdE tan sólo recompra las escasas monedas históricas españolas que faltan en su colección (principalmente acude a subastas para obtener las acuñadas desde la creación del Banco); las demás monedas, sencillamente las cambia por su valor facial.

En segundo lugar, Sr. Monster, a menos que nos aporte un certificado del BdE firmado de puño y letra por el sin par Miguel Ángel Fernández Ordoñez (por todos conocido como "MAFO" desde su irrupción como Gobernador del BdE)...no me creeré aquello de que el BdE se compromete a ninguna recompra o cambio.

Sencillamente podría ocurrir que, algún día desde el Ministerio de Economía se emitiera una Orden para desmonetizar las monedas de 12 euros, otorgando, por ejemplo, un plazo de cambio de dos meses. Como estas monedas sólo son de curso legal en el territorio nacional, no habría ningún problema en su aplicación, y se podría argumentar que se hace por el interés público debido a que podrían generarse dudas en su obligación de aceptación en el ámbito de la Unión Monetaria, de ahí la aplicación urgente de la medida.

Debo decir que he comprado monedas de 100 francos franceses de plata, por menos de 5 euros hace tan sólo unos meses, cuando esta moneda antes de la irrupción del euro tenía un cambio de 2500 pesetas (15 euros aproximadamente). Siempre hay que ser cautos ante la posibilidad de las desmonetizaciones.

Luego si nos vamos a meter en finanzas, tengamos primero claros los conceptos jurídicos.

3.- A partir de lo anterior, me gustaría que Monster explicara cómo se aplicarían las monedas de 12 euros en la creación del producto financiero. Evidentemente, no hablamos de invertir en opciones de plata sin más, sino que en la operación han de intervenir las monedas de 12 euros.

LE BRINDO LA POSIBILIDAD DE QUE EXPONGA SU PRODUCTO FINANCIERO, CON LUZ Y TAQUÍGRAFOS. POR FAVOR, EXPLÁYESE TODO LO QUE CONSIDERE NECESARIO.

4.- En su exposición del derivado financiero -que confío que exponga- vamos a obviar que hay unos gastos de personal (ya que alguien debe cobrar por cualquier trabajo en el que hay un interés crematístico), unos gastos de transporte de las mercancías (las monedas no vienen solas a casa, sino que hay que recogerlas) y también se pasará por alto que habría unas comisiones por broker y unas regulaciones legales y administrativas.

Se partirá de la base:

Moneda de plata: valor facial 12 €.
Coste: 12 €.
Peso de la moneda: 18 g.
Ley: 925 milésimas.
Peso neto en plata pura: 18 g. x 0.925 = 16,65 g. Ag
Precio del spot Bid por gramo en el momento actual: 0.3026 €/g Ag.
Valor del contenido en plata de la moneda: 5,03 €.

5.- Aquí viene a colación que nos exponga qué narices es un "covered call gratis". Yo sostengo la tesis de que en finanzas nada es gratis pero, no se corte, y desarrolle su argumento.

Lo que es un covered call, ya lo sé, aunque haya realizado en el pasado algún error en la transcripción. Pero me turba ignorar cómo se consigue esa "gratuidad".

En su primer ejemplo que nos mostró con sorna, Vd. solicitaba una prima de 75 euros (en concepto de prima) para poder adquirir un kilogramo de plata a un precio (strike) de 750 euros. Creo recordar que era así, no voy a mirar posts pretéritos.

Eso es una barbaridad en un mercado de opciones, y Vd. lo sabe perfectísimamente. En primer lugar no se puede considerar una prima en la que con ese importe podrías comprar el 25% del subyacente a fecha de hoy (se puede comprar con el precio de la prima 250 g. de plata hoy, en vez de tener la opción de comprar 1 kg. de plata dentro de un año al precio de 750€, que tras añadir el coste de la prima, saldría a 825 euros).

En el comentario actual...baja la prima a 1 euro por kilo de plata (Joder, señor Monster sus oscilaciones son harto inconsistentes) con un "strike" (precio de adquisición del activo subyacente) de 750 €/ Kg. Ag.

Para comprar un kg. de plata nos harían falta 60 monedas de 12 euros, con un coste de adquisición de 720 euros.

Para quien emite la opción, posibles beneficios:

- Si no se ejercita la opción, ganará 1 euro por invertir 720 euros a lo largo de 1 año. Rentabilidad del 0,14%. No es una buena inversión, eso está claro, ya que el coste de oportunidad sería mucho más elevado.

- Si se ejercita la opción ganará 1 euro + 30 euros (la diferencia del strike menos el coste de adquisición de las piezas). Rentabilidad del 4,33%. Es una pena, que si la plata sube casi un 150%, quien ha hecho la inversión gane menos del 5%.

Para el optante, evidentemente ya ha pagado 1 euro por optar a pagar 1kg. plata a 750 euros el kg. Únicamente ejercerá la opción si el precio de la plata supera los 751 euros el kilogramo. 

O sea, que el optante, sólo ganará dinero si la plata sube un 148,67 %. Paradójicamente, el optante sería quien más pudiera ganar si el precio de la plata subiera hasta la Luna.

6.- Yo no he creado ninguna falsa idea:

a) Evidentemente el derivado financiero se debía crear con las monedas de 12 euros, puesto que derivados financieros de la plata ya hay para dar y tomar. Precisamente, en que sea con dichas monedas y que los "covered call" sean gratis, está la "salsa" del asunto.

Yo no he mentido, ni mostrado ninguna falsedad. Si hay algún desencuentro en los argumentos, expóngalo.

b) Yo nunca le recusé la utilización de operaciones "out of the money"...ponga las premisas que mejor le parezcan...siempre y cuando no difieran demasiado de la realidad de los mercados de derivados actuales.

Si Vd. propone una prima del 25% del valor actual del derivado, eso sí es una barbaridad muy alejada de la realidad financiera.

Es como si un directivo de Chrysler dijera que pueden salir de la bancarrota vendiendo los vehículos que tienen en stock a un precio de 200.000 $. Económicamente desde un plano teórico sí sería viable, pero el mercado no aceptaría semejante aberración.

7.- Espero que nos muestre con pelos y señales su modelo de derivado, y ojalá todos podamos aprender de su pericia en materia financiera -que ni confirmo, ni desmiento hasta que Vd. desarrolle el modelo-. Sinceramente, creo que está metido en un brete del que no saldrá muy holgado, es más, le auguro un estrepitoso fracaso.

Yo tengo claro que no puede brindar mejores productos financieros sobre la plata de los que ya existen en el mercado. Y que comprar monedas de 12 euros es una mala inversión, ya que con semejante señoreaje no hay financiero que las pueda adquirir y maximice el beneficio.

8.- Gracias por su felicitación futbolera. Efectivamente, Barcelona ha sido una fiesta tras el memorable encuentro balompédico.


----------



## eduenca (3 May 2009)

Es curioso que precisamente los que temen el corralito español sean en algunos casos los que cambian a estas monedas de 12 €, cuando precisamente el billete de euro seguiría siendo de curso legal en Europa tras el hipotético corralito español, y en cambio no lo serían estas monedas, por ser actualmente de curso legal sólo en el país de la supuesta neopeseta. 

Si ustedes creen que España saldrá del euro (o que la echarán) sean conscientes de que están pagando 12 € por 5 € de plata. 

Con el cambio de su dinero a estas monedas, ya no es que no se protejan contra la salida del euro, sino que se desprotegen de ella. Y ya no es que no se protejan de la hipotética elevada inflación futura, sino que necesitan de ella sólo para recuperar su "inversión", nada menos que un 140% de subida del precio de la plata para recuperar lo "invertido".


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> En torno al comentario:
> 
> 1.- Mi idea es que si a algunos foreros no se les brindan una premisas claras, se les podría inducir a errores por inversiones inapropiadas. Ése ha sido el enfoque que he deseado exponer desde el principio.
> 
> ...




El don de la concisión no es lo suyo...

Y sigue, erre que erre, con la creación de derivados específicos a las monedas de 12 euros...Relea un poco mejor lo que ya he escrito a ver si de una puta vez lo entiende. Le dejo hasta esta tarde. Si aún no lo ha entendido ya se lo explicaré otra vez. En la operativa basta operar con las opciones disponibles para la plata. No necesito crear nada específico. Respecto a su otro argumento "majeur": si prefiere poner que el BdE "cambia" en vez de "recompra" las monedas de 12 euros pues póngalo.... 

Yo creo que el TioGilito quiere que se lo explique con pelos y señales porque no lo entiende y lo quiere aplicar...


----------



## Gamu (3 May 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Es curioso que precisamente los que temen el corralito español sean en algunos casos los que cambian a estas monedas de 12 €, cuando precisamente el billete de euro seguiría siendo de curso legal en Europa tras el hipotético corralito español, y en cambio no lo serían estas monedas, por ser actualmente de curso legal sólo en el país de la supuesta neopeseta.
> 
> Si ustedes creen que España saldrá del euro (o que la echarán) sean conscientes de que están pagando 12 € por 5 € de plata.
> 
> Con el cambio de su dinero a estas monedas, ya no es que no se protejan contra la salida del euro, sino que se desprotegen de ella. Y ya no es que no se protejan de la hipotética elevada inflación futura, sino que necesitan de ella sólo para recuperar su "inversión", nada menos que un 140% de subida del precio de la plata para recuperar lo "invertido".



la verdad es que es un poco chorra decir que van a sacarnos del euro, o que habra corralito SOLO en España, cuando la deuda privada y publica de muchos paises de la zona euro (en relacion a su PIB) supera con creces la nuestra. 

Yo tengo bastantes monedas de 12 euros, y no es que piense que habrá corralito, sino que creo que pueden haber unas "vacaciones bancarias" y conviene tener algo de liquidez en casa. La mejor liquidez posible no es unb billete de euro, sino esas monedas. 

Con la cantidad de dinero negro que hay en el sur de Europa, no me extrañaría ni un pelo que el BCE cambiara la forma de todos los billetes de euro, y solo dejara una ventana de 2 meses para cambiar los antiguos. Sería una bonita manera de reducir a casi 0 la economía sumergida y proporcionar liquidez a los bancos.


----------



## Ulisses (3 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Con la cantidad de dinero negro que hay en el sur de Europa, no me extrañaría ni un pelo que el BCE cambiara la forma de todos los billetes de euro, y solo dejara una ventana de 2 meses para cambiar los antiguos. Sería una bonita manera de reducir a casi 0 la economía sumergida y proporcionar liquidez a los bancos.



No les dé usted ideas....entre lo que usted sugiere y lo de que hacienda podrá ver el contenido de las cajas de seguridad de los bancos, unido a la advertencia del G20 de atacar a los paraísos fiscales, los bancos no van a tener sitio parta meter tanto dinero.

Mas leña para la hiperinflación.

Desmonetizar los billetes, fomentar el uso del dinero de plástico o electrónico y un control total sobre los patrimonios privados son los fines últimos del nuevo órden mundial. 

Ah, se me olvidaba la advertencia que hizo George Soros hace muy poco tiempo: Quizá se prohiban las transacciones en oro.


----------



## tiogilito888 (3 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El don de la concisión no es lo suyo...
> 
> Y sigue, erre que erre, con la creación de derivados específicos a las monedas de 12 euros...Relea un poco mejor lo que ya he escrito a ver si de una puta vez lo entiende. Le dejo hasta esta tarde. Si aún no lo ha entendido ya se lo explicaré otra vez. En la operativa basta operar con las opciones disponibles para la plata. No necesito crear nada específico. Respecto a su otro argumento "majeur": si prefiere poner que el BdE "cambia" en vez de "recompra" las monedas de 12 euros pues póngalo....
> 
> Yo creo que el TioGilito quiere que se lo explique con pelos y señales porque no lo entiende y lo quiere aplicar...



Respecto a la concisión...yo nunca dije que fuera seguidor de Baltasar Gracián. Sinceramente, creo que he sido muy diáfano en mi comentario, y que algunos foreros van a tener clara la polémica suscitada y la imposibilidad material de llevar a buen fin su estrategia financiera.

En relación a la creación de derivados específicos para las monedas de 12 euros...pues no lo haga. Pero en su estrategia sí deben intevenir dichas monedas.

En los ejemplos que ha puesto, no se contempla la creación de derivados específicos, pero las cifras cantan: con altos incrementos en el metal de la plata, los contratantes apenas ganarían dinero.

Y todo ello se debe al sinsentido de pagar un señoreaje del 140%. Éste es un avance crucial...¿Si no se cree en el dinero del Estado, por qué se paga un 140% más por el dinero del Estado?. A partir de aquí, muchos foreros recapacitarán y actuarán al respecto.

Y respecto a la posibilidad de que acabe con las existencias de monedas de 12 euros...duerma tranquilo, puesto que si yo hago negocios es para ganar dinero, y su estrategia está condenada al fracaso...como oportunamente se probará, aunque los foreros ya extraen sus propias conclusiones.

Y finalmente, ¿sería tan amable de comentarnos qué es eso del "covered call gratis"?. Es lo que más me intriga del asunto. Si es gratis, yo me pido tres trillones ::.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> En relación a la creación de derivados específicos para las monedas de 12 euros...pues no lo haga. Pero en su estrategia sí deben intevenir dichas monedas.



En efecto intervienen porque a diferencia de comprar unicamente plata que respaldase la venta de calls, que estaría sujeta a la depreciación de la plata, las monedas de 12 euros no están sujetas a tal depreciación debido a su valor facial constante. 

La idea que usted no capta o no quiere captar, es comprar valor facial, que además contiene plata, y vender calls de plata respaldados por esa plata, sabiendo que no se incurre riesgo de devaluación de la plata. 

Se utiliza la particularidad única de ese producto.



> En los ejemplos que ha puesto, no se contempla la creación de derivados específicos, pero las cifras cantan: con altos incrementos en el metal de la plata, los contratantes apenas ganarían dinero.



A partir del strike price todo es beneficio limpio, como en cualquier tipo de call. No voy a recitarle la teoría elemental de opciones.

Se puede, por supuesto, vender calls con un strike price más bajo (menos "out of the money"), o con un plazo más largo. El precio dependerá de ello.

He puesto un strike prize alto en el ejemplo para que no hubiese confusión con el valor facial.




> Y todo ello se debe al sinsentido de pagar un señoreaje del 140%. Éste es un avance crucial...¿Si no se cree en el dinero del Estado, por qué se paga un 140% más por el dinero del Estado?. A partir de aquí, muchos foreros recapacitarán y actuarán al respecto.



El sinsentido es suyo. El señoreaje lo paga cuando compra (o cambia...) las monedas en el BdE y lo vuelve a recuperar cuando las devuelve. 

Se lo voy a explicar de otra manera, a ver si hay má suerte. Existe una probabilidad no nula que la plata triplique su valor en el próximo año. Tal vez sea pequeña, pero ciertamente es no nula. Pues comprando/cambiando hoy monedas de 12 euros y devolviéndolas dentro de un año si ello no ocurre, el BdE me ofrece aprovecharme de esa subida sin ningún gasto (salvo el que resultase de la posible inflación...que también puede ser ganancia debido a la deflación actual).



> Y respecto a la posibilidad de que acabe con las existencias de monedas de 12 euros...duerma tranquilo, puesto que si yo hago negocios es para ganar dinero, y su estrategia está condenada al fracaso...como oportunamente se probará, aunque los foreros ya extraen sus propias conclusiones.



No se trata de acabar con ninguna existencia. Veamos. ¿Hay alguna manera de pedir 100.000 monedas de 12 euros al BdE? Por que lo que no sale a cuenta es ir cada día a por unas pocas de la forma en que las racionan.



> Y finalmente, ¿sería tan amable de comentarnos qué es eso del "covered call gratis"?. Es lo que más me intriga del asunto. Si es gratis, yo me pido tres trillones ::.



Acabo de explicarlo más arriba que el BdE está ofreciendo de forma gratuita el aprovecharse de que la plata triplique de precio. Se lo he explicado en lenguaje común. Los que entiendan de opciones entederán que se puede traducir simple y llanamente en un "covered call" gratuito. Por ello también puede decidir de venderlo (sabiendo como...) y ganar dinero instantáneamente.

¡Voilà!


Nota: Para pedrise tres trillones necesitará encontrar la manera de pedir muchos más trillones de monedas de 12 euros...y además le hará falta tener liquidez...


----------



## tiogilito888 (3 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En efecto intervienen porque a diferencia de comprar unicamente plata que respaldase la venta de calls, que estaría sujeta a la depreciación de la plata, las monedas de 12 euros no están sujetas a tal depreciación debido a su valor facial constante.
> 
> La idea que usted no capta o no quiere captar, es comprar valor facial, que además contiene plata, y vender calls de plata respaldados por esa plata, sabiendo que no se incurre riesgo de devaluación de la plata.
> 
> ...



Errores de bulto:

1.- El altísimo señoreaje no está claro que se recupere: ya que puede haber altas inflaciones.

Si uno invierte en monedas de plata de 12 euros (con un contenido en metal de 5 €), y en el plazo de la opción la plata subiera un 25% por ejemplo, y la inflación subiera un 25%...el emisor de la opción en términos reales perdería muchísimo dinero. Eso es evidentísimo...ya que los incrementos del metal, no harían que estuviera el contenido del metal por encima del valor facial. Y dicho valor habría perdido un 25% de su capacidad de adquisición.

2.- Ante un posible incremento del valor de la plata, el señoreaje impide, tanto para el emisor de la opción como para el adquirente de la misma, maximizar el beneficio.

El emisor de la opción tiene de cada 12 euros, una parte en metal (5 €) y otra en señoreaje (7 €). El señoreaje es una inversión "cautiva" que no favorece a ninguna de las partes, ya que merma considerablemente el potencial de la inversión

Evidentemente SÍ se puede llevar a cabo una inversión con derivados en función del contenido de plata...pero que NO TIENE SENTIDO, ante la cantidad de derivados específicos que ya existen utilizando tan sólo como activo subyacente la plata no amonedada.

Si hasta ahora nadie en el mundo ha creado un producto financiero con monedas de plata...por algo será.

3.- Si he de invertir dinero para obtener "covered call gratis"...es que entonces ya no son gratis. Es de perogrullo. Ya que esos covered call se sostienen con la adquisición de las monedas, y el "coste de oportunidad" (o sea, el potencial que podría tener esa inversión en otro negocio también tiene un valor, máxime cuando al mantener la posesión de las monedas el valor se podría diluir por el efecto de la inflación).

No es gratis...sino carísimo. Ya que se soporta un señoreaje altísimo que no genera beneficios. Ese señoreaje disminuirá muchísimo lo que el comprador de la opción está dispuesto a pagar como prima, no le quepa duda.

4.- Por si no tiene claros los conceptos de los términos ingleses y su traducción al román paladino que todos usamos:

Price: precio
Prize: premio

No hemos de hacer escarnio con ello. Cualquiera puede equivocarse, pero reconozca que si fuera al revés, Vd. me propondría para el Owned del año y haría mofa en los siete postreros comentarios alegando mi incultura y limitaciones en materia financiera.

Todos podemos equivocarnos, incluso afamadísimos escritores requieren revisiones ortográficas y de estilo. Si Vds. supieran....
Luego, quien más escriba, más riesgo adquiere de incurrir en errores.
.........................................................


Como colofón a mi comentario, creo que ha quedado claro lo evidentísimo. No se pueden hacer derivados financieros desde un plano real (no teórico, sino acorde con las realidades del mercado), con estas monedas de 12 euros, ya que el riesgo y el coste no compensa el potencial beneficio.

Por otro lado, sí se podrían emitir derivados "caseros" o "bursátiles" utilizando la plata amonedada pero sin apenas señoreaje. Eso sí sería una interesantísima posibilidad a explorar, ya que sí habría potenciales compradores interesados en pagar más en el futuro si existiera entrega física.

Sinceramente, Sr. Monster, confiaba en que nos hubiera podido poner ejemplos que sostuvieran sus tesis, pero no ha sido posible ya que es ostensible que dicha estrategia está abocada al fracaso. Nadie querría pagar primas tan elevadas o strikes prices tan altos que motivaran tener colocado en monedas con tan alto señoreaje.

Y mi veredicto lo dejo al foro. ¿Creen Vds. que estoy en lo cierto?. Yo sí creo que los foreros si tienen capacidad de discernimiento ante todos los conocimientos aquí expuestos...y yo sí me someto a arbitraje con ellos.

¿Creen los foreros que se pueden emitir de forma realista derivados de monedas de 12 euros?.

¿No sería mucho mejor adquirir derivados de la plata ya existentes?.

¿Creen que merece la pena "invertir" en monedas con un señoreaje del 140%?. Y digo invertir, ya que hay que sostener la inversión en el tiempo; no sería un dinero de libre disposición.

Dejo a criterio del foro que expongan todo lo que consideren oportuno. Y, por favor, no se corten por la jerga técnica. En realidad, los mejores inversores lo hacen con el sentido común, que es precisamente el menos común de los sentidos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 May 2009)

Veo que intenta cambiar de argumentos. Vaya, vaya, vaya,...




tiogilito888 dijo:


> Errores de bulto:
> 
> 1.- El altísimo señoreaje no está claro que se recupere: ya que puede haber altas inflaciones.
> 
> Si uno invierte en monedas de plata de 12 euros (con un contenido en metal de 5 €), y en el plazo de la opción la plata subiera un 25% por ejemplo, y la inflación subiera un 25%...el emisor de la opción en términos reales perdería muchísimo dinero. Eso es evidentísimo...ya que los incrementos del metal, no harían que estuviera el contenido del metal por encima del valor facial. Y dicho valor habría perdido un 25% de su capacidad de adquisición.



No es una estrategia que cubra de una leve inflación, como tampoco lo es guardar cash, ni comprar plata o pakillos cuyo spread de compra-venta puede llegar al 100%. : Tampoco precisa encontrar comprador que pague buen precio como con la plata...

Sin embargo si da beneficios inmediatos, y no precisa tener el capital en el banco (como para un plazo...), y si se beneficia de una posible deflación.




> 2.- Ante un posible incremento del valor de la plata, ...



Lo que no se ha enterado es que me la repanpinfla que la plata suba o baje. No es como sus pelotazos que sólo funcionan en un solo sentido. 



> 3.- Si he de invertir dinero para obtener "covered call gratis"...es que entonces ya no son gratis. Es de perogrullo. Ya que esos covered call se sostienen con la adquisición de las monedas, y el "coste de oportunidad" (o sea, el potencial que podría tener esa inversión en otro negocio también tiene un valor, máxime cuando al mantener la posesión de las monedas el valor se podría diluir por el efecto de la inflación).
> 
> No es gratis...sino carísimo. Ya que se soporta un señoreaje altísimo que no genera beneficios. Ese señoreaje disminuirá muchísimo lo que el comprador de la opción está dispuesto a pagar como prima, no le quepa duda.



Requiere una inversión evidentemente. En lo último que dice se equivoca de cabo a rabo. No entiendo como es que no se ha enterado aún.

Que haya mayor o menor señoreaje lo único que cambia es que puede vender más o menos calls con un strike price mayor o menor. NADA MÁS.

Veo que sigue sin enterarse.



> 4.- Por si no tiene claros los conceptos de los términos ingleses y su traducción al román paladino que todos usamos:
> 
> Price: precio
> Prize: premio
> ...



De nuevo un gran OWNED:

Strike price - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

...pero se le disculpa dada su poca familiaridad con el mundo de los derivados. Cuando uno no sabe de algo lo mejor que puede hacer es poner de lado su EGO...y escuchar y aprender...


En el párrafo que me cita he utilizado "strike price" en al menos tres ocasiones y muchas más anteriormente. Su observación me parece patética. Vaya error de bulto...como cuando me reprochó una hache. En efecto son todos los que consigue sacar... ¿No le da vergüenza rebajarse al nivel de buscar la erratilla de teclado?

No quiero hacer leña del árbol caido, pero me parecen infantiles y de último recurso desesperado, impropio de usted, el intentar encontrar faltas de ortografía y errores de comprensión del inglés. Cuando ha quedado patente que su nivel de inglés es limitado, como el de finanzas, como el literario ("adolece", "envista",...), y lo mejor que podría hacer es no ponerse constantemente en evidencia con bobadas de este tipo.

Notese que cuando usted escribe "covered called" es algo mucho más grave pues no es atribuible a ningún error de tecleo. Quiere decir que no está familliarizado con el derivado más habitual.



> Todos podemos equivocarnos, incluso afamadísimos escritores requieren revisiones ortográficas y de estilo. Si Vds. supieran....
> Luego, quien más escriba, más riesgo adquiere de incurrir en errores.



También se equivocan los ignorantes...algo más frecuentemente...




> .........................................................
> 
> Como colofón a mi comentario, creo que ha quedado claro lo evidentísimo. No se pueden hacer derivados financieros desde un plano real (no teórico, sino acorde con las realidades del mercado), con estas monedas de 12 euros, ya que el riesgo y el coste no compensa el potencial beneficio.



Lo único que ha quedado claro es que sigue sin enterarse y no ha seguido el consejo que le di: Lea de nuevo atentamente y entienda...



> Por otro lado, sí se podrían emitir derivados "caseros" o "bursátiles" utilizando la plata amonedada pero sin apenas señoreaje. Eso sí sería una interesantísima posibilidad a explorar, ya que sí habría potenciales compradores interesados en pagar más en el futuro si existiera entrega física.



Sería más interesante si hubiese menos señoreaje porque se podrían vender más calls cubiertos. Eso es todo.



> Sinceramente, Sr. Monster, confiaba en que nos hubiera podido poner ejemplos que sostuvieran sus tesis, pero no ha sido posible ya que es ostensible que dicha estrategia está abocada al fracaso. Nadie querría pagar primas tan elevadas o strikes prices tan altos que motivaran tener colocado en monedas con tan alto señoreaje.



Mejor ejemplo que el que le he puesto no creo que encuentre. No nos ha dicho cual sería el premium que estaría dispuesto a pagar hoy para comprar plata dentro de un año a 750 euros el Kg. Venga. Mójese algo.



> Y mi veredicto lo dejo al foro. ¿Creen Vds. que estoy en lo cierto?. Yo sí creo que los foreros si tienen capacidad de discernimiento ante todos los conocimientos aquí expuestos...y yo sí me someto a arbitraje con ellos.



Parece que no está muy seguro de si mismo. 



> ¿Creen los foreros que se pueden emitir de forma realista derivados de monedas de 12 euros?.



Nadie ha pretendido eso. Ya se lo he dicho mil veces. Relea y entienda primero antes de opinar.



> ¿No sería mucho mejor adquirir derivados de la plata ya existentes?.



Precisamente hacemos eso, pero al revés: Los vendemos.



> ¿Creen que merece la pena "invertir" en monedas con un señoreaje del 140%?. Y digo invertir, ya que hay que sostener la inversión en el tiempo; no sería un dinero de libre disposición.



Es un hedge que vamos a recuperar para una operación que da una rentabilidad asegurada y por adelantado. No creo que encuentre muchos mejores negocios. Además, no lo he comentado, pero debido al "time decay" típico de las opciones, no necesitamos mantener la totalidad de la posición en monedas de 12 euros durante el tiempo de validez del contrato. Si el precio de la plata no aumenta de forma importante podremos ir deshaciéndonos del stock. Esto, en la jerga de opciones se llama "mantener una posición "delta neutral"".




> Dejo a criterio del foro que expongan todo lo que consideren oportuno. Y, por favor, no se corten por la jerga técnica. En realidad, los mejores inversores lo hacen con el sentido común, que es precisamente el menos común de los sentidos.



Y es de sentido común darse cuenta que el BdE está ofreciendo gratis el poder aprovecharse de una subida importante de la plata. Simplemente hace falta ser ingenioso y tener cierto conocimiento financiero para descubrir como realizar un arbitraje con beneficio seguro con ello. 

El problema, o la gran suerte, es que la mayoría de arbitrajes son posibles porque una mayoría de inversores no se imaginan que sean posibles...

En todo caso, por lo que a mi respecta, creo que ya he dado suficientes explicaciones, y ha quedado demostrada la falta de preparación y de nivel de TioGilito para debatir sobre derivados y cuestiones financieras sutiles, y...además...me la repanpinfla. No gano nada con que la gente compre monedas de 12 euros del BdE (más bien pierdo si pienso que son capitales que podrían haber invertido directamente en plata), ni tampoco tengo vocación de mentor de TioGilito, que me parece que está muy viejo para aprender cosas nuevas. Y finalmente, cuanta menos gente sea consciente del posible arbitraje, mejor para los que lo entiendan.

Y por último...está claro que no es usted culé...tal vez periquito y seguramente del Madrizzzz (puede corregirlo...). Así que reciba mi pésame múltiple.


----------



## tiogilito888 (3 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> De nuevo un gran OWNED:
> 
> Strike price - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajajajajajajaja, Monster, es Vd. la hostia. Resulta que Vd. escribe mal un término financiero, mostrando sus limitaciones en la lengua de la Pérfida Albión...y el "owned" viene hacia mí cual "boomerang" insidioso. Jajajajajajaja.

Mire, soy seguidor del F.C.Barcelona de toda la vida y en la década de los años 70 fui socio durante una temporada. Nunca he sido simpatizante de ningún otro club de futbol en mi vida: lo juro por mi honor. Y de todo ello hay pruebas y testigos. Por supuesto, he disfrutado sobremanera el chorreo que sufrió el Real Madrid ayer y que vayamos a ganar la Liga nacional. Jajajajajajajajaja, ¿qué le hace pensar lo contrario?. Ya hice un comentario al respecto, y si no le buscara siempre los tres pies al gato, le sería más fácil comprender a los demás.

Es que hay que ser obtuso y enrevesado, jajajajajajaja. Sr. Monster, destierre de sus vida esas amarguras que son producidas por el hecho de atisbar conspiraciones por doquier.

Con una clarividencia como la que muestra no me extraña que fracase en las finanzas. Es más, lo de perseverar de forma contumaz en las creación de esos derivados ya dice mucho de sí.

Curiosamente no pone ejemplos prácticos, ya que evidenciarían el fiasco. Tampoco aceptaría de buen grado las opiniones de los foreros...sino que sigue en su tónica de enrevesar los conceptos...para que nadie comprenda sus falaces argumentaciones.

Sr. Monster...Vd. tiene una ventaja conmigo que yo no tengo con Vd. Yo no soy rencoroso y le voy a proponer a los premios Ig Nobel de economía, con el patrocinio de la F.N.M.T y el BdE (le harán de "sponsor" por los opíparos márgenes que obtendrán con los señoreajes propiciados por su singular forma de invertir) .

Y no se preocupe por las faltas ortográficas que omitiremos todo comentario al respecto, para ayudar a un compatriota a conseguir un premio.

Premio Ig Nobel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Ps.- Lo del Barça es que ya tiene guasa. Monstervidencia la kriptonita de Rappel, jajajajajajajaja.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Mire, soy seguidor del F.C.Barcelona de toda la vida y en la década de los años 70 fui socio durante una temporada. Nunca he sido simpatizante de ningún otro club de futbol en mi vida: lo juro por mi honor. Y de todo ello hay pruebas y testigos. Por supuesto, he disfrutado sobremanera el chorreo que sufrió el Real Madrid ayer y que vayamos a ganar la Liga nacional. Jajajajajajajajaja, ¿qué le hace pensar lo contrario?.



Hombre, evidente,...ya sabemos que el "Barça es mes que un club" y sus ideas patrioteras españolistas no casan nada bien con las ideas nacionalistas catalanas de la gran mayoria de culés...le van a echar por charnego...También sería mala pata ahora que va a ganar la liga...y el español a segunda...Le acompaño en el sentimiento...


----------



## tiogilito888 (3 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hombre, evidente,...ya sabemos que el "Barça es mes que un club" y sus ideas patrioteras españolistas no casan nada bien con las ideas nacionalistas catalanas de la gran mayoria de culés...le van a echar por charnego...También sería mala pata ahora que va a ganar la liga...y el español a segunda...Le acompaño en el sentimiento...



Vaya señor Monster...su incursión en la lengua catalana no ha sido muy afortunada: seis palabras y dos de ellas con faltas ortográficas, pese a ser casi todas ellas monosilábicas. Bien, le otorgo dispensa por ser una lengua de la que Vd. no hace uso habitual.

Respecto a mis ideas no son patrioteras, sino patrióticas...de la misma forma que sus formas de invertir son histriónicas y, a su vez, patateras.

En referencia al F.C.Barcelona...pues no todo los seguidores son nacionalistas catalanes...de hecho, lo son muchísimos menos de los que la gente cree. Y eso sí lo puedo asegurar.

Además hay que distinguir entre ser nacionalista e independentista. Yo soy catalán, nacido en Cataluña, y hablo catalán con asiduidad. También hablo castellano, que es una lengua con infinitas más posibilidades literarias que el catalán.

Puedo convivir con el resto de catalanes sin problemas: tanto nacionalistas españoles como independentistas catalanistas. Es una cuestión de civismo, y cuando algún gilipolla se me pone tontito le invito a que se ponga las rodilleras y me coma la polla. 

No ofende quien quiere sino quien puede: a más de uno le he recordado que en media Ciudad de México hay más hispanohablantes que en toda la comunidad catalanoparlante del mundo.

Y respecto a mi club futbolístico, desafortunadamente ahora lo rigen algunos payasos que no son más que "enfants terribles" que van de independentistas...y nos avergüenzan al resto de seguidores. El Barça ha de ser apolítico, y aunar las simpatias de todos...aunque algunos hijos de perra intenten monopolizar sentimientos no compartidos por todos.

Respecto a que me acompañe en el sentimiento...señor Monster. ¿Por qué?. Nadie me va a echar de Cataluña, y quien lo intente se arrodillará ante mí en posición sumisa y complaciente.  Jajajajajajaja. Sobre que el Barça ganará la Liga, no tengo dudas.

Y en referencia al Español, con sus predicciones de vidente de pacotilla...a lo mejor se salva y no desciende de categoría, y ello me haría más feliz, porque lo prefiero al Getafe u otros equipos que no son de mi patria chica.


----------



## Ulisses (3 May 2009)

Esto va degenerando.
Yo aposté 5 euros contra 50 a que el Madrid ganaba la liga y ahora tengo que dárselos a ese insoportable culé. Se ve que los "derivados" no son lo mío....


----------



## tiogilito888 (3 May 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Esto va degenerando.
> Yo aposté 5 euros contra 50 a que el Madrid ganaba la liga y ahora tengo que dárselos a ese insoportable culé. Se ve que los "derivados" no son lo mío....



Pues es una pena, porque con ese dinero se puede adquirir un paquillo y medio Monsterderivado para adquirir plata a 750 euros/kg.


----------



## Ulisses (3 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Pues es una pena, porque con ese dinero se puede adquirir un paquillo y medio Monsterderivado para adquirir plata a 750 euros/kg.




Eso se avisa antes, hombre ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Vaya señor Monster...su incursión en la lengua catalana no ha sido muy afortunada: seis palabras y dos de ellas con faltas ortográficas, pese a ser casi todas ellas monosilábicas. Bien, le otorgo dispensa por ser una lengua de la que Vd. no hace uso habitual.



Je,je,je,...lo sabía, lo sabia...Ja,ja,ja,... Cayó como un mendrugo. 

Vostè està molt toca-collons amb els accents...però ja sabem que li agrada...


----------



## tiogilito888 (3 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Je,je,je,...lo sabía, lo sabia...Ja,ja,ja,... Cayó como un mendrugo.
> 
> Vostè està molt toca-collons amb els accents...però ja sabem que li agrada...



Mejor "tocacollons" todo junto...aunque lo más correcto es "torracollons", pero aún así me no deja de sorprenderme. ¿Aprendió Vd. catalán en la intimidad junto al ínclito Aznar?.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Mejor "tocacollons" todo junto...aunque lo más correcto es "torracollons", pero aún así me no deja de sorprenderme. ¿Aprendió Vd. catalán en la intimidad junto al ínclito Aznar?.




¿De nuevo?

"torracollons" no existe en la variante charnega...que ha sido declarada incorrecta :,...lo de "torracollons" suena un tanto gayer...usted sabrá...i les torrades amb oli i tomàquet...no fotem...


----------



## tiogilito888 (3 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿De nuevo?
> 
> "torracollons" no existe en la variante charnega...que ha sido declarada incorrecta :,...lo de "torracollons" suena un tanto gayer...usted sabrá...i les torrades amb oli i tomàquet...no fotem...



Jajajajaja, sin duda lo aprendió con "Mr. Ánsar" ya que la soberbia se le ha subido a la cabeza 

Y lo de las tostadas no es "gay" en absoluto.¿¿¿ No le estará traicionando el subconsciente???.


----------



## tiogilito888 (3 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hombre, evidente,...ya sabemos que el "Barça es mes que un club" y sus ideas patrioteras españolistas no casan nada bien con las ideas nacionalistas catalanas de la gran mayoria de culés...le van a echar por charnego...También sería mala pata ahora que va a ganar la liga...y el español a segunda...Le acompaño en el sentimiento...



Esto, señor Monster...creo que el Español ahora está en el puesto 14 de la tabla. Realmente estoy anonadado con su clarividencia.:

Por favor, ¿podría citarme acciones bursátiles en las que Vd. nunca invertiría?. Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Esto, señor Monster...creo que el Español ahora está en el puesto 14 de la tabla. Realmente estoy anonadado con su clarividencia.:
> 
> Por favor, ¿podría citarme acciones bursátiles en las que Vd. nunca invertiría?. Muchísimas gracias.



Lo sabía, lo sabía,...periquito de corazón...¡ja,ja,ja,ja!

Es usted un libro abierto.


----------



## VOTIN (3 May 2009)

Que tienes ya las fotos de carlitos 3 o no???
y de fernandito el nieto tenes?


----------



## VOTIN (3 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Esto, señor Monster...creo que el Español ahora está en el puesto 14 de la tabla. Realmente estoy anonadado con su clarividencia.:
> 
> Por favor, ¿podría citarme acciones bursátiles en las que Vd. nunca invertiría?. Muchísimas gracias.



Centrese en las moneditas y no le de mas coba a Enculator en discusiones de
gilipollas,se pasan el tiempo leyendo cosas en la wipi o google de las batallitas
del abuelo cebolleta y me hacen perder mucho tiempo para sacar algo util.


----------



## VOTIN (3 May 2009)

Alguien sabe que pesa y la ley de estas monedas?







LINK http://www.bank-of-algeria.dz/pieces/or1a.jpg


----------



## Germain (3 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Alguien sabe que pesa y la ley de estas monedas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si es la de 1 dinar:

Denomination	Dinar
Country	Algeria
Government	Republic
Coinage Type	Standard Coinage
Composition	Gold
Fineness	0.92
Weight	3.22 g 0.0952 oz AGW
Subject	Historical Coin - 5 Aspers of Abd-el-Kader
De******ion Obverse	Old Islamic coin at center
De******ion Reverse	Old Islamic coin


----------



## meanboy (3 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> [.........]
> 
> Dejo a criterio del foro que expongan todo lo que consideren oportuno. Y, por favor, no se corten por la jerga técnica. En realidad, los mejores inversores lo hacen con el sentido común, que es precisamente el menos común de los sentidos.



Me parece oportuno darle este resultado..

Monsterspeculator 2 - 6 tiogilito888​


----------



## VOTIN (3 May 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Si es la de 1 dinar:
> 
> Denomination	Dinar
> Country	Algeria
> ...



te importaria poner mas claro el link de la informacion,gracias
si fuese esa moneda, cuanto crees que valdria de comprala alli para traerla aqui?


----------



## Germain (4 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> te importaria poner mas claro el link de la informacion,gracias
> si fuese esa moneda, cuanto crees que valdria de comprala alli para traerla aqui?



Es la información que viene en Numismaster For coin collecting and finding coin values. No te puedo decir nada más.


----------



## tiogilito888 (4 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> te importaria poner mas claro el link de la informacion,gracias
> si fuese esa moneda, cuanto crees que valdria de comprala alli para traerla aqui?



Germain está en lo cierto: la moneda es la que describió.

Esta pieza es de 1990 y vale más que su contenido en oro por lo limitado de su tirada. 

Pero Votín, si no sabes lo que compras ni confías en el vendedor -por eso nos haces preguntas- serás el típico listillo al que lo enculan hasta el fondo ofreciendole copias hechas en Egipto con menos contenido en oro.

Y digo yo...para que te enculen los moros...¿no será mejor que te encule el Monster?...por lo menos él se lo curra y nos divierte a todos, luego se lo merece más... .

EDITO: Con eso no quiero decir que Monster haga trampas en la venta de monedas, sino que Votin es la típica carne de cañón para ser engañado.


----------



## VOTIN (4 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Germain está en lo cierto: la moneda es la que describió.
> 
> Esta pieza es de 1990 1991 y vale más que su contenido en oro por lo limitado de su tirada.
> 
> ...



Pero que follagallinas que eres,si quieres saber algo preguntalo,pero no intentes el viejo truco de trilero de menospreciar intelectos ajenos para obtener atraves del rebote del _pues porque yo no soy tonto tipo MEDIAMARK la informacion_(origen mercancia+caracteristicas vendedor)
Pero ya que insistes dime cuanto pagarias tu por ella y cuantas comprarias
Por cierto ,abuelo,pienso comprarle a Enculator un CARLISTOS,pero tengo dudas si lo vendera o no.Porque aqui todo el mundo parece que vende,pero A PRECIOS DE ORO,joder....bajar de las nubes y vender al precio que teneis que vender,al fin 
y al cabo sois simples ACEMILAS ILUSTRADAS,pero POBRES....


----------



## VOTIN (4 May 2009)

Por cierto LA PLATA,inversion donde la halla de pobres,sigue BAJANDO........
Pero es mas facil encontrar acolitos(tontos ARGAMENTIOS) en este metal que en el otro
¿por que sera que los que compran plata siempre lloran?


----------



## tiogilito888 (4 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pero que follagallinas que eres,si quieres saber algo preguntalo,pero no intentes el viejo truco de trilero de menospreciar intelectos ajenos para obtener atraves del rebote del _pues porque yo no soy tonto tipo MEDIAMARK la informacion_(origen mercancia+caracteristicas vendedor)
> Pero ya que insistes dime cuanto pagarias tu por ella y cuantas comprarias
> Por cierto ,abuelo,pienso comprarle a Enculator un CARLISTOS,pero tengo dudas si lo vendera o no.Porque aqui todo el mundo parece que vende,pero A PRECIOS DE ORO,joder....bajar de las nubes y vender al precio que teneis que vender,al fin
> y al cabo sois simples ACEMILAS ILUSTRADAS,pero POBRES....



Mejor ser un follagallinas que un follaradiadores que es lo que tú eres.

Yo no colecciono moneda argelina, luego, como máximo pagaría el valor del contenido en oro. No pagaría más. A precio de fixing, en todo caso.

Y respecto a las onzas de oro, tienes que aprender a comprar pero con tiempo. Cuando encarte la compra, adquiere la pieza...si vas desesperado y babeando por comprar una pieza en concreto, al final te la cobrarán cara.

Si compras onzas de oro españolas, no te obceques con un rey específico, sino que compra piezas que merezcan la pena a medida que vayas conociendo más el mercado. Si tu presupuesto es limitado, es mejor que tengas un poco de paciencia...

Incluso te diría, que desde la última corrección del oro, en este momento según qué precio estés pagando por los 8 escudos...puede ser más interesante que compres una bullion de 1 onza pura, y luego la brindes como parte del pago para tus 8 escudos. Cuando el metal ha bajado, la moneda histórica no baja de la misma manera, y cuando sube de golpe, la moneda tampoco sube proporcionalmente. Luego ahora puede ser más interesante comprar un krugerrand, por ejemplo, que una onza española...dependiendo del precio.

Y respecto a lo de vender por las nubes...en todo caso se venderá a precio de mercado, o no se venderá: eso te lo tenían que haber enseñado en la Facultad de Económicas. Es un mercado libre en el que los agentes fijan precios en función de la oferta y demanda...no querrás también que te regalen las monedas como te regalaron tu título .


----------



## tiogilito888 (4 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por cierto LA PLATA,inversion donde la halla de pobres,sigue BAJANDO........
> Pero es mas facil encontrar acolitos(tontos ARGAMENTIOS) en este metal que en el otro
> ¿por que sera que los que compran plata siempre lloran?



Jajajaja, cabronazo, cómo se nota que de pequeñito no veías "El libro gordo de Petete", menuda retórica la tuya y qué excelsa es tu ortografía .

A los que hemos invertido en plata ya nos llegará la recompensa. Es una cuestión de tiempo. Aún hemos de ver como la plata se desacopla del oro y que el ratio oro/plata nos brinda agradabilísimas sorpresas.

Tengamos paciencia. Estoy convencido de que muchos se comerán sus palabras.


----------



## Buster (4 May 2009)

Menuda risa el votin que va de listo y luego escribe "halla" del verbo hallar en vez de "haya" del verbo haber.


----------



## VOTIN (4 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Menuda risa el votin que va de listo y luego escribe "halla" del verbo hallar en vez de "haya" del verbo haber.



BURRUS,es halla --DONDE LA HALLA----(DONDE ESTE ESE LUGAR)
¿HALLA O HAYA?
practica un poco la libreta,ya has metido las dos patas
1º-CON LO DE CARLOSIIII
2º-CON HALLA de lugar
NO SIGAS MAS BURRUS PODENCUS HISPANICUS DE TU PUEBLUS


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (4 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> BURRUS,es halla --DONDE LA HALLA----(DONDE ESTE ESE LUGAR)
> ¿HALLA O HAYA?
> practica un poco la libreta,ya has metido las dos patas
> 1º-CON LO DE CARLOSIIII
> ...



Yo juraría que es "donde la haiga", obviamente del verbo haigar.


----------



## VOTIN (4 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Mejor ser un follagallinas que un follaradiadores que es lo que tú eres.
> 
> Yo no colecciono moneda argelina, luego, como máximo pagaría el valor del contenido en oro. No pagaría más. A precio de fixing, en todo caso.
> 
> ...



Ya por eso que dices ............la ultima moneda la he comprado hoy por 680€,una LIBERTY de 1878..................


----------



## VOTIN (4 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Jajajaja, cabronazo, cómo se nota que de pequeñito no veías "El libro gordo de Petete", menuda retórica la tuya y qué excelsa es tu ortografía .
> 
> A los que hemos invertido en plata ya nos llegará la recompensa¿Maestro y sera en esta vida o en la otra?. Es una cuestión de tiempo¿pero sera antes del final del tercer milenio?. Aún hemos de ver como la plata se desacopla del oro y que el ratio oro/plata nos brinda agradabilísimas sorpresas.
> 
> Tengamos paciencia. Estoy convencido de que muchos se comerán sus palabras.Y si no da igual con lo que nos reimos de ti tenemos bastante



Mira abuelo,cuando la gente pobre invierte en plata no es negocio, eso lo
saben hasta los mas tontos argamentios,(menos tu)


----------



## zipote_ca (4 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya por eso que dices ............la ultima moneda la he comprado hoy por 680€,una LIBERTY de 1878..................



Ya has dejado claro en alguna ocasion que tu palabra sin pruebas no vale nada.


----------



## Buster (4 May 2009)

Votín: Eres tonto, pero tonto tonto. Y no me quieres dar la razón aunque la tenga.

Qué manera más absurda de ponerte en evidencia.

Y te regodeas en tu propia estupidez poniendo las letras bien gordas.

"Por cierto LA PLATA,inversion donde la halla de pobres,sigue BAJANDO......."

La plata, inversión donde la encuentra de pobres.

La plata, inversión donde la hay de pobres.

X´DDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## VOTIN (4 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Votín: Eres tonto, pero tonto tonto. Y no me quieres dar la razón aunque la tenga.
> 
> Qué manera más absurda de ponerte en evidencia.
> 
> ...



vale BUSTER IIII hallas la razon,dejalo y sigue afeitando bombillas


----------



## VOTIN (4 May 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> Ya has dejado claro en alguna ocasion que tu palabra sin pruebas no vale nada.



¿Que apostamos?


----------



## Buster (4 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> vale BUSTER IIII hallas la razon,dejalo y sigue afeitando bombillas



Prefiero afeitarte a ti que es más fácil.


----------



## Germain (4 May 2009)

A todo esto, ¿qué ha pasado a las 10 hora USA que los metales del amol han pegado ese subidón?


----------



## carloszorro (4 May 2009)

Germain dijo:


> A todo esto, ¿qué ha pasado a las 10 hora USA que los metales del amol han pegado ese subidón?



dólar y crudo


----------



## zipote_ca (5 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Que apostamos?



Tu dices que has comprado ..... , y como ya quedo claro otra vez que no decias la verdad , demuestra que es cierto o queda como un FANTASMON.


----------



## VOTIN (5 May 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> Tu dices que has comprado ..... , y como ya quedo claro otra vez que no decias la verdad , demuestra que es cierto o queda como un FANTASMON.



Eso donde esta zipote??:


----------



## Enterradores (6 May 2009)

Joder como os currais lo de las moneditas...


----------



## zipote_ca (6 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eso donde esta zipote??:



¿Tienes memoria de pececillo? o es que de tanto que hablas ya no sabes ni lo que dices .

Hilo oficial oro pagina 101 post 1506 , es donde se te descubre por bocachancla .

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/77660-hilo-oficial-oro-101.html#post1319223

recuerdas


*votinowned!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ulisses (6 May 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> ¿Tienes memoria de pececillo? o es que de tanto que hablas ya no sabes ni lo que dices .
> 
> Hilo oficial oro pagina 101 post 1506 , es donde se te descubre por bocachancla .
> 
> ...




me ha gustado lo de "bocachancla", lo anoto


----------



## VOTIN (6 May 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> ¿Tienes memoria de pececillo? o es que de tanto que hablas ya no sabes ni lo que dices .
> 
> Hilo oficial oro pagina 101 post 1506 , es donde se te descubre por bocachancla .
> 
> ...



BURRUS PODENCUS
Quedo demostrado que pague en SINGAPUR por las monedas 600 POR LA filarmonica y 750 POR LA LIBERTY.(COMPRE 2)
EL VENDEDOR PUSO EN EBAY UN ANUNCIO PARA MI A 675 CADA MONEDA
PARA SIMPLIFICAR,FUE UN ANUNCIO EXCLUSIVO PARAMI

burrus leete otra vez el hilo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zipote_ca (6 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> BURRUS PODENCUS
> Quedo demostrado que pague en SINGAPUR por las monedas 600 POR LA kruger y 750 POR LA LIBERTY.(COMPRE 2)
> EL VENDEDOR PUSO EN EBAY UN ANUNCIO PARA MI A 675 CADA MONEDA
> PARA SIMPLIFICAR,FUE UN ANUNCIO EXCLUSIVO PARAMI
> ...



JAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJA , lee ,lee el hilo.

¿Añadimos FANTASMON?


----------



## Ulisses (6 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> BURRUS PODENCUS
> Quedo demostrado que pague en SINGAPUR QUOTE]
> 
> En Chingapur??????
> ...


----------



## VOTIN (6 May 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> VOTIN dijo:
> 
> 
> > BURRUS PODENCUS
> ...


----------



## vidarr (6 May 2009)

Joer, pues debe ser el primer vendedor del mundo mundial que amaña una venta *dentro* de eBay (pagando suculentas comisiones) en lugar de fuera.

Esto demuestra una vez más la validez de nuestro refranero: dime con quien andas y te diré lo listo que eres.


----------



## VOTIN (7 May 2009)

vidarr dijo:


> Joer, pues debe ser el primer vendedor del mundo mundial que amaña una venta *dentro* de eBay (pagando suculentas comisiones) en lugar de fuera.
> 
> Esto demuestra una vez más la validez de nuestro refranero: dime con quien andas y te diré lo listo que eres.



No se de que hablas
Comprando dentro ,como comprador tienes mas garantias
El vendedor obtiene puntos de confianza para otros compradores
En singapur el vendedor paga menos comisiones que en España
Tu eres tontito no?


----------



## lcdbop (9 Dic 2010)

vaya, un hilo sobre monedas de 12€ 
¡ojo a la fecha!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Dic 2010)

Es divertido como los multinicks como Krugerrand han acabado baneados con el tiempo.

El tiempo pone a cada cual en su lugar...


----------



## Nexusmatrix (15 Ene 2018)

A dia de hoy cuales son los años mas cotizados?

Cuanto se paga por ellas?


----------



## el juli (16 Ene 2018)

12 euros.....


----------



## nestortrader19 (16 Ene 2018)

Las monedas de valor facial como 12 euros, 20 y 30 euros, obtienen más gramos de plata respecto al precio que representa su peso, su equivalente respecto al valor facial.


----------



## MIP (17 Ene 2018)

No venden más porque son más feas que el culo de un Mandril. Además que cada año se superan un poco más que el anterior.


----------



## el juli (18 Ene 2018)

nestortrader19 dijo:


> Las monedas de valor facial como 12 euros, 20 y 30 euros, obtienen más gramos de plata respecto al precio que representa su peso, su equivalente respecto al valor facial.



¿podrías aclarar la frase? soy incapaz de entenderla


----------

